# TheNatural's Picture Thread



## TheNatural

Hi guys, I m posting all my pics in this thread.

I hope you enjoy...


----------



## Mike H.

I dont see any pics ??  :? 

Regards, Mike


----------



## TheNatural

*very natural set-ups 1*

I prefer natural set-ups, even if most of the people says that they are harder to keep... ok they are a little... but its worthy


----------



## Mr Ed

nice set up.  what are the dimensions of the container?


----------



## TheNatural

*very natural set-ups 2*

this is a detail of the eclusure of a n.coloratovillosum


----------



## TheNatural

*very natural set-ups 3*

this one was designed for my p. irminia.
Very high humidity, but no fungus at all (very good ventilation)


----------



## TheNatural

*very natural set-ups 4*

this one "belongs" to a a.seemanni.
She just loves to be in the midle of the plants!
All the time!!


----------



## TheNatural

*very natural set-ups 5*

This was made to my new 4 inches pulchra.


----------



## TheNatural

*very natural set-ups 6*

this is where one of my a.natalensis lives.


----------



## TheNatural

*Trechona venosa*

Funnel web spiders


----------



## TheNatural

*Vitallius dubius*

This is another hard one to find!
I had found only 2 pics of it in web!!


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Wow! These are amazing tanks!

And you say you got no mould? How long have you had them like that for? What kind of water are you using?


----------



## TheNatural

*all together*

this how 5 work tgether!
Nice visual


----------



## KennethM

*Nice Setups!*

Nice Setups! I thought that G. pulchra liked it a bit drier but very nice!


----------



## Mike H.

Very Nice !! 

Regards, Mike  :clap:


----------



## TheNatural

*welll I ve keeping they tis way for the last 17 years*

well I ve keeping them this way for the last 17 years.
But notice that, obviously, not for all sps, all that humidity!

But anyway I have no mould.

I sterilize every thing (dead things) in microwave for 7/10 minutes.
For the plants you must put spray and let them solked in a mix of water and cloro (cl), for 2 hrs. than put them in clean water for 5 days.


----------



## TheNatural

*pulchra*

kenneth,

If you take a closer look at the pulchras pic you see that its dry.
only where the plants are you have some more humidity on the substrate.


.


----------



## Waryur

wow those are beautifull set ups! 

of course now i feel depressed because my set ups are so awful in comparison


----------



## syndicate

very nice.your t's look happy in there
are u using live plants in there to?


----------



## GootySapphire

someone needs to make me those setups ASAP!


----------



## TheNatural

*live plants?*

Yes... always live plants, but they must be clean ones.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

What kind of lighting are you using? Are your T's very active? I use red light on all my tanks and obviously the T's do what they'd do at night, which is...erm... sit and mostly do nothing  , but every once in a while I can observe some digging, cleaning and other stuff. Do you see that too with your lights on?

Could you also explain the plant cleaning in more detail? I'm really tempted to rebuild my tanks into the direction you've shown here!

Awsome!


----------



## TheNatural

*illumination*

Hi cirith,

I use fluorescent and incandescent during the day and red lamps (15w) for the "night time fun".


----------



## TheNatural

*a. seemanni*

she was drinking water 1 minute before...


----------



## TheNatural

*Acanthoscurria natalensis*

pretty nice baby


----------



## TheNatural

*Avicularia avicularia*

This pic was taken just 2 hours before the molt


----------



## solaceofwinter

are those real plants etc? i plan on doing something very similar when my 'younguns' get bigger. i like natural forest looking setups (when needed) the setup itself is something to look at too, not just the spider. very good job.


----------



## Crotaphytus

very nice, is that one aqarium with dividers and if so what gallon?


----------



## Cirith Ungol

That's one killer light rig you have ther! Gosh... as if I couldnt' get any more yealous


----------



## bagheera

I  envy anone who can keep plants alive. I keep tarantulas because because I can. I ALWAYS kill any plant I try and keep!  I have (agent) orange thumbs! 
 :razz:


----------



## TheNatural

Crotaphytus said:
			
		

> very nice, is that one aqarium with dividers and if so what gallon?


No they are separated enclosures, you must have independent humidity systems, for ex... when you know one of them is about to molt you put the humidity a little higher but only for this T, not for all this 5.


----------



## TheNatural

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> That's one killer light rig you have ther! Gosh... as if I couldnt' get any more yealous


Hey cirith, they're easy to set up, as you saw on the pic I've made it myself!


----------



## TheNatural

bagheera said:
			
		

> I  envy anone who can keep plants alive. I keep tarantulas because because I can. I ALWAYS kill any plant I try and keep!  I have (agent) orange thumbs!
> :razz:


bagheera, try to use the "heart shape leaf" plants they dont need to many light and grow fast


----------



## TheNatural

*grammostola pulchra*

litlle black fellow havin dinner


----------



## TheNatural

*closer shot*

mangia che te fa bene!!!

the roach just look nice ..... on her fangs!


 ;P


----------



## gustavowright

What u been up to Galhardo? As i noticed around here u did a great job on your enclosures, indeed.Your effort really amazed me, and therefore makes me wonder how much time and money u went thru it.Those are pretty good pics!


----------



## Anthony

Obviously a lot of work but worthit. They look great, congratulations


----------



## wolfpak

very nice :drool:  :drool:  :drool:


----------



## gustavowright

Anthony said:
			
		

> Obviously a lot of work but worthit. They look great, congratulations


Yep! No question about it, must be worthed any penny.Once again Congrats man and cool Br species anyways...


----------



## Jaygnar

Very nice! I love the natural "feel" of your enclosures. You must have some happy T's!


----------



## ORION_DV8

Where is that Sickius sp. from? It looks amazing
cheers and props on all the tanks
ORION


----------



## TheNatural

gustavowright said:
			
		

> What u been up to Galhardo? As i noticed around here u did a great job on your enclosures, indeed.Your effort really amazed me, and therefore makes me wonder how much time and money u went thru it.Those are pretty good pics!



Hi Gustavo, how are things going in Rio?

Look I didnt spend any exta money than I would with regular tanks, because I just bought the earth, sand and vemiculite all the other elements were found in nature, not in stores. As you know in Brasil we find them "by the estreets".


----------



## TheNatural

Anthony said:
			
		

> Obviously a lot of work but worthit. They look great, congratulations



A little bit more work than usual. but I really have a lot of fun setting them up, I don't see the time going.


----------



## TheNatural

ORION_DV8 said:
			
		

> Where is that Sickius sp. from? It looks amazing
> cheers and props on all the tanks
> ORION



Jaygnar, am not sure this is a sickius, Im taking it ti be ID, maybe tomorrow.

But its a brazilian spider anyway, from the southeast region of Brazil, São Paulo state.


----------



## thanci

Very nice macro, poor roach :> nice looking spiders! Congratullations! I have to try to do the same tanks as you... more natural you say


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Something I forgot to ask earier - would you be so nice and post some pictures of what the ventilation looks like and possibly explain it a bit if need be? Since vent seems to be one of your priorities I'd really like to see it with my own eyes


----------



## king7

job well done.very nice :clap:  :drool:  :worship: 

what plants are they?


----------



## joe8421

from BRAZIL said:
			
		

> this one was designed for my p. irminia.
> Very high humidity, but no fungus at all (very good ventilation)


thank u for your post ,i' can't wait for your pix  since i saw them in the Terrarium Pic (unfortunitly been deleted),they r nice ,i'll set up my new terra for H.maculata as this way,only reduce a little humidity
in fact ,mine is not far away from yours ,only how did u find these plants a little like moss beside the wood log?? u buy them or find them yourself?


----------



## Jmadson13

Nice setups thanks for sharing


----------



## TheNatural

joe8421 said:
			
		

> thank u for your post ,i' can't wait for your pix  since i saw them in the Terrarium Pic (unfortunitly been deleted),they r nice ,i'll set up my new terra for H.maculata as this way,only reduce a little humidity
> in fact ,mine is not far away from yours ,only how did u find these plants a little like moss beside the wood log?? u buy them or find them yourself?



Hi joe,

Actually the flash makes the contrasts of the photo little bit different from the real scene. So this one for ex looks wet, and it is not. I keep a very high humidity level in the substrate for almost all my arboreals, but not wet.

All my plants (ALL) are collected, I find them really by the streets.
I must thank god to be brazilian because for one who loves the nature...
I must consider myself blessed!

When I had my time living abroad, I used to say...
IN BRAZIL WE HAVE: GOOD EARTH, SWEET WINTERS & STRONG SPRINGS!!!

 

.


----------



## TheNatural

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> Something I forgot to ask earier - would you be so nice and post some pictures of what the ventilation looks like and possibly explain it a bit if need be? Since vent seems to be one of your priorities I'd really like to see it with my own eyes


cirith,

I dont think my enclosures vent systems are better than anyone else, as you can see on this pix, but I have a trick!!!   ...
I have one of that big "ceiling helix" (I dont know the name in english) and I keep it always on, but slow speed, and it is just direct above the terrariuns!!! I hope this tip helps, because it really works! But You must provide highier temperatures and a very good hidding place for tou T or he is gonna catch a cold!! heheheh.



.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## brachy

Hi
The neon light is very good for plants. I heva got. I see your plant like than. Where i live isn t that nice woods, plants. I  have got some(4) tanks in this metods, but snt than nice. What is your job ??? Designer ?? When no than go  and find than job. You will be millionar !!!


----------



## GabooN

from BRAZIL said:
			
		

> I have one of that big "ceiling helix" (I dont know the name in english) and I keep it always on, but slow speed, and it is just direct above the terrariuns!!!
> .


ceiling fan? to circulate the air. Good idea, I don't have one here, but at home when my fan was on low you could barely feel it, would be perfect for that needed circulation though


----------



## Crimsonpanther

WOW Im very impressed man those gotta be the best set ups ive ever seen...You should make up a care sheet for natural enviroments because i would be very interested on how you maintain and keep an encloser like that !!WELL DONE  :clap:  :clap:  :worship:  :worship:


----------



## robustum1

Hi,
wow, thats not bad too
very nice setup tanks :clap:


----------



## TheNatural

thanks guys, for all replies.
I'll keep posting to share all info I have.

Arachnoadministrators and arachnomoderators, you're doing a great job!
Its a pleasure to be part of this comunity.


 


.


----------



## TheNatural

*4 different  set ups*

this is the way I set my terrariums up, I made these 4 illustrations to show better how they work.


----------



## Nhamo

E as medidas dos terrários?   

Abraços.


----------



## dnl

> All my plants (ALL) are collected, I find them really by the streets.
> I must thank god to be brazilian because for one who loves the nature...
> I must consider myself blessed!
> 
> When I had my time living abroad, I used to say...
> IN BRAZIL WE HAVE: GOOD EARTH, SWEET WINTERS & STRONG SPRINGS!!!


  

I also use colected plants, thank's god we can find it here in the streets.. but when I want to make something more specific, i'll walk around the farm. there's allways nice things to colect and help in the terrarium construction.
Brazil is really very nice when we talk about nature, we have thousend's animals sp's, very nice weather and beautiful woman all around


----------



## solaceofwinter

how does the drain work exactly?


----------



## Scott C.

Thank you for your very informative posting. Beautiful set ups.


----------



## cacoseraph

from BRAZIL said:
			
		

> When I had my time living abroad, I used to say...
> IN BRAZIL WE HAVE: GOOD EARTH, SWEET WINTERS & STRONG SPRINGS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> .


when i am lucky, i dream about your country 

edit: i just got done looking at all your setup pics. amazing work, i hope to see more of your pictures in the future

 :worship:  :clap:


----------



## fleshstain

very nice setups  :worship:  ....i wish i could afford and had the space to set all mine of like that....great job!


----------



## TheNatural

solaceofwinter said:
			
		

> how does the drain work exactly?


You can use diferent kinds of drains but I use river gravel (I hope this is the word), it lets the water pass and separates the "earth+sand" soil from the "earth+sand+vermiculite", this one retains much more humidity. so the lowest stair is were there is more humidity, and the highiest is the dryest, so the T can choose based on how much humidity it needs, when they're about to molt they usually go lower, or digging or just walking down some stairs.


.


----------



## Tarantula

Probably the best looking enclosures I have ever seen!!!


----------



## FOX

I would like to try this, whats the best way to start with making a natural?  How do you know what plants grow where & near what T habitat.
Did you research horticulture & science for your vivs? 

I would like to make my rosie's tank more natural as she was wild caught & i would like to give her back what she had.


----------



## TheNatural

thanks for all posts!

I know this is T section but as a grandfather, I coudn't resist to post this pic.


----------



## joe8421

yes 
a couple T.serrulatus


----------



## TheNatural

*Pterinochilus murinus*

Drinking water a few hours after molting.


----------



## Cpt.nemO

Just simply beautiful man , is it a girl ???  How large is it ??  can you show a pic of it's setup ??

Thx bro !


----------



## TheNatural

*new terrarium*

some new pics

This one was setted for a Grammostola alticeps.


----------



## TheNatural

Cpt.nemO said:
			
		

> Just simply beautiful man , is it a girl ???  How large is it ??  can you show a pic of it's setup ??
> 
> Thx bro !



Hi captain,

Well, this enclosure has a very simple set-up as Pterinochilus murinus webs a lot, so I think this is the attractive of this spider and sure, her amazing color.

and Yes, Its a she!


----------



## TheNatural

*Lasiodora klugi*

this little girl is very docile and slow, not usual for lasiodoras.


----------



## Aviculariinae

Hi Brazil,


			
				from BRAZIL said:
			
		

> this little girl is very docile and slow, not usual for lasiodoras.


Have you ever seen an adult specimen of L.Klugi?

Regards
Brendan


----------



## Crimsonpanther

Wow im impressed ! Must be alot of work keeping those up !!
Very nice pictures indeed :clap:


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Very Nice setups! A 10/10 for you mate! they look amazing!


----------



## TheNatural

Aviculariinae said:
			
		

> Hi Brazil,
> 
> Have you ever seen an adult specimen of L.Klugi?
> 
> Regards
> Brendan


Hi Brendan, yes I have seen adult specimen, they get huge and have nice heavy bodies.

TheNatural


----------



## P. Novak

WOAH AMAZING!!!  I LOVE IT!!! 

where do you find all your decor(logs barks plants rocks)
i would really like some natural setups!!! but cant quite figure out how my Ts native habitat looks like.


----------



## CedrikG

nice one mate especially the sickius sp species


----------



## TheNatural

demonhunter said:
			
		

> WOAH AMAZING!!!  I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> where do you find all your decor(logs barks plants rocks)
> i would really like some natural setups!!! but cant quite figure out how my Ts native habitat looks like.


hi demon hunter, I find them in the nature but I guess you can buy them in a pet shop especialized in fishes and aquariuns.
Do some research to discover how exactly you Ts habitat is.

Gui


----------



## P. Novak

from BRAZIL said:
			
		

> hi demon hunter, I find them in the nature but I guess you can buy them in a pet shop especialized in fishes and aquariuns.
> Do some research to discover how exactly you Ts habitat is.
> 
> Gui



oh alright should i search by typing in where they are from or the T name???

thanks a bunch anyways!!!


----------



## AussieTkeeper

Great setup mate im very impressed with the level ofm thinking and the design effort (making me re think my tanks  )


----------



## farkasb

Great setups!:clap: :clap: 
Please post more setup fotos !
Thx


----------



## TheNatural

farkasb said:
			
		

> Great setups!:clap: :clap:
> Please post more setup fotos !
> Thx


Im gonna set 5 new terrariuns up, for arboreals so Im going to post new pics very soon.


----------



## Juliancito

*......*

Those setups are just sweet!!!.. 
...:clap: ..Congratulations..:clap: ...
I just love natural setups... We also have a lot of natural resources here in my country, (isn't that great... )..im working in this setup for my P. imperator,  and that's why i have to ask you 2 things...


You said that...
For the plants you must put *spray *and let them solked in a mix of *water and cloro *(cl), for 2 hrs. than put them in clean water for 5 days.[/QUOTE]


What kind of spray do you use for your plants,... i mean it's just plain water, or another mix of water/cloro....and the second one it's what's the proportion for the cloro/water mix...?
thnxs


----------



## FFScorpion

*Muito Louco*

Velho, muito louco seus terrarios, todos juntos ficam melhor ainda.
Quantas e como vc consegue suas aranhas, sou de MG, eu tenho um escorpiao e uma aranha que eu acho(e espero) que seja Aranha-Marrom, os dois sao bem pequenos, encontrei os dois na fazenda, tavvez vc possa me ajudar a identificar as especies.
To procurando agora uma barata d'água(serra-pau) espero encontrar mas nao tenho ideia de onde procurar.


----------



## gustavowright

FFScorpion said:
			
		

> Velho, muito louco seus terrarios, todos juntos ficam melhor ainda.
> Quantas e como vc consegue suas aranhas, sou de MG, eu tenho um escorpiao e uma aranha que eu acho(e espero) que seja Aranha-Marrom, os dois sao bem pequenos, encontrei os dois na fazenda, tavvez vc possa me ajudar a identificar as especies.
> To procurando agora uma barata d'água(serra-pau) espero encontrar mas nao tenho ideia de onde procurar.


  FFScorpion....as I see, you´re a newbie here on A.boards, and I think u deserve the credit for that.But despite the Brazilian folks u might be able to find around here, u have to post in english in order to allow everyone understand what u want to say.All right?If u don´t speak english, feel free to use some Brazilian forums that would fit u better though.OK?..Hope to catch up for u soon in one of them..seeya.


----------



## FFScorpion

Soh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gustavowright

wOohOo said:
			
		

> Ehehehe brazilians kicking brazilians


HEY, MATE....I ain´t trying to kick the other guy pal...just being fair to people out there on A.boards, that´s all.


----------



## Steve Nunn

wOohOo said:
			
		

> Ehehehe brazilians kicking brazilians


He's not kicking anybody. These boards are international, so please use the language *always* chosen for these boards, in fact I think it's rude not to  Even worse you act offended, if you are, as said, go to one of the Brazilian boards where you don't need to speak English. Just remember where you are......

Steve


----------



## gustavowright

U sound right when u figure, that I was.. "went like a little impulsive" u know, and indeed.. that's not what I meant to be...However, I feel like..just set the things right, being an older member.For sure I can't prevent any one from posting threads of any sort of language around here, and my issue wasn't that either.I just gave him a clue to use portuguese boards if english is a big deal though. 

Wow...and I'm in absolute peace buddy.


----------



## samthaunknown

SWEET set ups, good job


----------



## samthaunknown

SWEET set ups good job


----------



## TheNatural

*Some new pics*

Hi guys Im back with some new pics..

These are some new eclosures for arboreals


----------



## TheNatural

Some details of Avicularia avicularia's enclorure


----------



## TheNatural

Some details of regalis's enclorure


----------



## TheNatural

ornata's enclorure


----------



## xgrafcorex

:clap: 

love your set ups!  they get me thinking of trying out some with real plants.  

ps. your tarantulas are nice too.


----------



## TheNatural

xgrafcorex said:
			
		

> :clap:
> 
> love your set ups!  they get me thinking of trying out some with real plants.
> 
> ps. your tarantulas are nice too.


Hi man, why don't U really try making a natural enviroment with plants?
Its not so hard as they usually say out there.

I suggest starting with arboreals, bacause they usually like humidity and plants.

Regards,

G4LH4RDØ


----------



## Nate

Terrific setups!!!!

I’ve stopped using drift wood because of molding. I bake the wood, have plenty ventilation and dry substrate. What are you doing differently? :?


----------



## jw73

Do you use tap water or destilled to water plants ? Do you fertilize plants ?
Your setups are splendid.
:clap: :worship: :clap:


----------



## TheNatural

Nate said:
			
		

> Terrific setups!!!!
> 
> I’ve stopped using drift wood because of molding. I bake the wood, have plenty ventilation and dry substrate. What are you doing differently? :?


Hi Nate,

Well I usually use good wood sold in Aquarium pet shops.

Try to "cook" it with lots of salt. You can also varnish it with opaque shellac.


----------



## TheNatural

jw73 said:
			
		

> Do you use tap water or destilled to water plants ? Do you fertilize plants ?
> Your setups are splendid.
> :clap: :worship: :clap:


thanks a lot man. I use tap water and I never fertilize the plants.


----------



## Anthony

Very well done, time and effort well spent.They look like a piece of nature


----------



## Nate

from BRAZIL said:
			
		

> Hi Nate,
> 
> Well I usually use good wood sold in Aquarium pet shops.
> 
> Try to "cook" it with lots of salt. You can also varnish it with opaque shellac.


Thanks for the reply but I'm a little lost on the salt. Do you rub salt all over the wood then cook it? What does that do?


----------



## TheNatural

Nate said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply but I'm a little lost on the salt. Do you rub salt all over the wood then cook it? What does that do?


I put salt in the water and than I boil it. Salt is a very good way to avoid fungus and bacteries. The wood absorbs salt and becomes much more resistant.


----------



## TheNatural

Some new pics:

B. smithi molting






B. smithi molting (super close-up)
> http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/5875/smithicloseup6jx.jpg <

B. smithi post-molt






B. boehmei






G.rosea






P. regalis






P.irminia






G.alticeps






N. coloratovillosus


----------



## TheDarkness

go to the top gui...

I'm a <edit> crazy guy... And you too...

I continue buying T's, same knowing that this goes to take me to the ruin and the bankruptcy...

I not have much big T, at know my little knee-faces are collored...
but I have very beautiful T and soon they turn adult...

Bye


----------



## Scolopendra55

Great t's and fantastic enclosures!


----------



## TheNatural

*new pics*

P. pederseni








P. striata








P ornata








T. gigas








D. fasciatus








B. albospilosum








Euathlus. pulcherrimaklaasi








Grammostola aureostriata








Heterometrus laoticus








Aphonopelma bicoloratum








A.geniculata








Haplopelma schimidti








Haplopelma hainanun








More babies..


----------



## Duc de Blangis

great job on the enclosures and excellent pics. what i'm curious about is how do you keep the humidity up with such good ventilation? those look to me about as well ventilated as a kritter keeper, if not more and for the life of me i can't keep any humidity in those things.


----------



## jwasted

Wow that setup is really nice! I can't see how you do not get mold.


----------



## Nate

jwasted said:
			
		

> Wow that setup is really nice! I can't see how you do not get mold.


I'm thinking world location has something to do with it.


----------



## Scorpiove

Wow you have the most beautiful tanks.  Hey mail me some plants.... j/k


----------



## common spider

Great looking T's and the setups are very very cool!


:clap: 


The natural look is the bomb to me and you have done a very good job on your tanks.


----------



## Cpt.nemO

Nate said:
			
		

> I'm thinking world location has something to do with it.



nah man, here we have long seasons of tropical humid warm if you know what i mean.  from Brazil has dribbled the mould problem by the way he made his tanks   very good ventilation systems


----------



## TheNatural

Duc de Blangis said:
			
		

> great job on the enclosures and excellent pics. what i'm curious about is how do you keep the humidity up with such good ventilation? those look to me about as well ventilated as a kritter keeper, if not more and for the life of me i can't keep any humidity in those things.


Hi Duc,

For the sp I want to keep high humidity, I mist 1 time a day and I overfill the water dish a lot, to keep the substract always very humid. Very good ventilation and keep it clean.


----------



## Fierce Deity

Does boiling the wood in salt water harm the T's at all?  And what about that shallac stuff.


----------



## TheNatural

Fierce Deity said:
			
		

> Does boiling the wood in salt water harm the T's at all?  And what about that shallac stuff.



I don't think so, because the wood will absorbs a few quantity of salt anyway, If you use shallac U will protect the wood against almost everything and it will look natural as well. These are options but I prefer using "good wood" that doesn't decompose. Look for them in acquariun pet shops.


----------



## Steve Nunn

I don't know, I use driftwood at times, the fungus gives good colour  So long as ventiallation is good it never becomes an issue with me??? 

Steve


----------



## TheNatural

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> I don't know, I use driftwood at times, the fungus gives good colour  So long as ventiallation is good it never becomes an issue with me???
> 
> Steve


I agree 100% Steve.
To behonest actually Idon't care that much about fungus, I personally never had any trouble with them. As I said...good ventilation and keep it clean!


----------



## Steve Nunn

Hi,
Yeah, I've never heard of a case where wood fungus has caused any problems to a spider, I think the issue is more with substrata fungal problems  and those that actually develop on the actual spider then anything made of wood in an enclosure.

A lot of spiders I've seen in the wild have fungus growing in their burrows, it's common with rainforest species in particular.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## TheNatural

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Yeah, I've never heard of a case where wood fungus has caused any problems to a spider, I think the issue is more with substrata fungal problems  and those that actually develop on the actual spider then anything made of wood in an enclosure.
> 
> A lot of spiders I've seen in the wild have fungus growing in their burrows, it's common with rainforest species in particular.
> 
> Cheers,
> Steve


Sure Steve, Ive noticed the same here in Brazil, Ts live side by side with fungus in nature. Its just natural!! I always see people so worried with fungus, but actually they are everywhere and a healthy* spider should not be afraid of them.

* If a spider has an injury or is weak some way, sould be put in a steril enviroment IMO. In these cases fungus can attack.


----------



## TheNatural

Some new pics, of slings this time..

Acanthoscurria geniculata 2cm


----------



## TheNatural

Aphonopelma seemanni 5cm


----------



## TheNatural

Brachypelma vagans


----------



## TheNatural

Chromatopelma cyaneopubscens 5cm


----------



## TheNatural

Chilobrachys hauhini 1cm


----------



## TheNatural

Haplopelma lividum 1cm


----------



## TheNatural

Haplopelma schimidti 3cm in pre molt


----------



## TheNatural

Lasiodora sp 1cm post molt


----------



## TheNatural

Vitalius sorocabae 4cm


----------



## xgrafcorex

i think this will be similar to other posts i've made in this thread but...great collection you have and awesome pics!!  keep them coming! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Nate

Sweet pics!

How many Ts do you have now?


----------



## TheNatural

Grammostola grossa female 8cm


----------



## MarkusGrosskopf

Hey galhardo, all set ups are amazing, u are the guy!
Man can you send me in msn the size of each arboreal terrariums you construct and the prices ? im UnderTaker in your list !

(Isso ae, brasil ta detonando kra, continua assim !)


----------



## TheNatural

Freshly molted this should be an Avicularia avicularia, but now its growing up ang getting very colorful, she is 10cm and Im pretty shure its not an avic avic so Im trying to ID it.

Im thinking about Avicularia braunshauseni.

She's very a beautiful T.


----------



## SOAD

> Im thinking about Im thinking about Avicularia braunshauseni.


man this T is simple beutyful!!!!! 

do you now somene who have a male for her?


----------



## TheNatural

B.boehmei






L.parahybana






A.seemanni


----------



## Hedorah99

I gotta say you have some of the best setups I have seen. Keep the pics coming :clap:


----------



## robustum1

hiho,
your pics become better and better


----------



## TheNatural

thanks every body, I will keep posting


----------



## TheNatural

Psalmopoeus irminia






Psalmopoeus irminia


----------



## TheNatural

Grammostola rosea


----------



## TheNatural

Grammostola aureostriata


----------



## TheNatural

Grammostola aureostriata


----------



## TheNatural

Grammostola rosea


----------



## TheNatural

*Brachypelma albopilosum*


----------



## TheNatural

*Megaphobema robustum*

Megaphobema robustum


----------



## TheNatural

*Avicularia juruensis*

Avicularia juruensis


----------



## TheNatural

Avicularia juruensis
big image


----------



## TheNatural

Avicularia avicularia


----------



## TheNatural

Poecilotheria regalis


----------



## TheNatural

*Brachypelma smithi post molt*


----------



## fortgeorge

Wow, I'm new to the hobby(haven't even acquired any T's yet, heh), but those pics are amazing!

Congratulations! :clap:


----------



## TheNatural

*Aphonopelma seemanni*


----------



## TheNatural

*Aphonopelma seemanni*


----------



## texio

\o//////////////////////


----------



## TheNatural

*Vitallius roseus*

Vitallius roseus 8cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Vitallius sorocabae*

Vitallius sorocabae 5cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Vitallius sorocabae*

Vitallius sorocabae 5cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Acanthoscurria geniculata*

Acanthoscurria geniculata 4cm


----------



## Ronj

Are you collecting plants or tarantulas?  Just kidding, very nice and a learning experience every time you post.  Like I stated in a recent post in a different thread, I am working on the lights you made for your enclosures.  Turning on all the red lights at night must be really rewarding when viewing your collection.  

Thanks


----------



## TheNatural

*Aphonopelma seemanni*

Aphonopelma seemanni 7cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Brachypelma albopilosum*

Brachypelma albopilosum 5cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Chromatopelma  cyanopubscens*

Chromatopelma  cyanopubscens  5cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Cyclosternum fasciatus*

Cyclosternum fasciatus 4cm


----------



## Marcelo

Hey Gui:

I will Quote Ronj:
"Are you collecting plants or tarantulas?" 
He he he he he

Well I guess you are the king of the terrariums you are like a japanese gardener keeping bonsais, you put too much attention on the slightly details.

If I were in Brazil I would love pic on your taratulas and terrarios ..

Forgot to mention great coleccion and pictures 
Saludos


----------



## texio

hi galhardo!


very nice!!


\o/////


----------



## CedrikG

awesome picture mate, I still have lots of work to do.


----------



## TheNatural

Marcelo said:
			
		

> Hey Gui:
> 
> I will Quote Ronj:
> "Are you collecting plants or tarantulas?"
> He he he he he
> 
> Well I guess you are the king of the terrariums you are like a japanese gardener keeping bonsais, you put too much attention on the slightly details.
> 
> If I were in Brazil I would love pic on your taratulas and terrarios ..
> 
> Forgot to mention great coleccion and pictures
> Saludos


Hi man, thanks for the compliments, and yes I collect plants and I love  them also.

Next year, when U come to BR maybe we can meet.


----------



## TheNatural

*Acanthoscurria geniculata*

Acanthoscurria geniculata 4cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Euathlus pulcherimklaasi*

Euathlus pulcherimklaasi 3.5cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola aureostriata*

Grammostola aureostriata 15cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola pulchra*

Grammostola pulchra 17cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Brachypelma emilia*

Brachypelma emilia 5cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Aphonopelma seemanni*

Aphonopelma seemanni - 16cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola grossa*

Grammostola grossa - 10cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Brachypelma smithi*

Brachypelma smithi 15cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Brachypelma smithi*

Brachypelma smithi 15cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Aphonopelma seemanni*

A.seemanni  / blue phase -  15cm


----------



## tima

Man, you have got some great pictures here.  I've really enjoyed browsing through them.  Nice to see the blue phase seemani...they seem to be quite hard to get.


----------



## TheNatural

*Pterinochilus murinus*

P.murinus 8cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Poecilotheria ornata*

Poecilotheria ornata - 18cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Acanthoscurria fracta*

Acanthoscurria fracta - 5cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Nhandu coloratovillosus*

Nhandu coloratovillosus 15cm


----------



## TheNatural

tima said:
			
		

> Man, you have got some great pictures here.  I've really enjoyed browsing through them.  Nice to see the blue phase seemani...they seem to be quite hard to get.



Thanks man, Ive been lucky because my seemanni was really a good deal, not expensive at all


----------



## TheNatural

*Avicularia versicolor*

Avicularia versicolor 6cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi*

Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi - 5cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Poecilotheria ornata*

P.ornata


----------



## TheNatural

*Nhandu coloratovillosus*

Nhandu coloratovillosus 15cm


----------



## ACR

Hi, The Natural

Amazing photos and terrariums, congratulations!!!   :worship: 

I liked a lot your terrariums, particularly for arboreals. In what proportion do you mix the materials for the substrate?  


thaks


----------



## TheNatural

ACR said:
			
		

> Hi, The Natural
> 
> Amazing photos and terrariums, congratulations!!!   :worship:
> 
> I liked a lot your terrariums, particularly for arboreals. In what proportion do you mix the materials for the substrate?
> 
> 
> thaks



Hi ACR,

Thanks for posting

It really depends on the specie, but usually if I want more humidity, more earth I put into the substrate.


----------



## TheNatural

*Brachypelma albopilosum*

Brachypelma albopilosum 9cm -  post molt


----------



## TheNatural

*Brachypelma albopilosum*

Brachypelma albopilosum 9cm -  post molt


----------



## TheNatural

*Chromatopelma cyaneopubscens*

Chromatopelma cyaneopubscens - 6cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Lasiodora klugi*

Lasiodora klugi - 15cm


----------



## TheNatural

Poecilotheria ornata


----------



## TheNatural

*Psalmopoeus irminia*

Psalmopoeus irminia - 8cm


----------



## Nate

:clap: :clap: :clap: 

P. irminia is the next on my wish list!


----------



## ACR

TheNatural said:
			
		

> Hi ACR,
> 
> Thanks for posting
> 
> It really depends on the specie, but usually if I want more humidity, more earth I put into the substrate.



Ok, I have an A. avic, then it should be mix we say a 60-70% of earth and the remainder of vermiculita with sand?..... I refer to the layer under the drain

Thanks


----------



## xgrafcorex

nice looking critters as usual!  might want to take a close look at your gbb though    a couple hitchhikers it seems.


----------



## TheNatural

*Brachypelma smithi*

B smithi


----------



## TheNatural

*Brachypelma boehmei*

B boehmei


----------



## TheNatural

*Aphonopelma seemanni*

Aseemanni blue phase


----------



## TheNatural

*Chilobrachys hauhini*

Chilobrachys hauhini 3cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Acanthoscurria geniculata*

Acanthoscurria geniculata - 5cm


----------



## syndicate

that l.klugi is very nice!your pictures look great


----------



## texio

very nice man!


----------



## Marcelo

hey Gui:

Nice pics I like your B. Boehmei colors.


----------



## TheNatural

*Brachypelma albopilosum*

Brachypelma albopilosum - 6.5cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Aphonopelma seemanni*

Aphonopelma seemanni


----------



## TheNatural

Marcelo said:
			
		

> hey Gui:
> 
> Nice pics I like your B. Boehmei colors.


Thanks marcelo, take a look at this G rosea's (red phase) male

Grammostola rosea (red phase) male





\

Grammostola rosea (red phase) male


----------



## syndicate

thats red all right!were u using a flash in that picture?also the pic of the curly hair is real nice!i need to get another b.albopilosum.i miss mine.been really fond of the brachys lately


----------



## TheNatural

*Bachypelma smithi*

Bachypelma smithi


----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural

*Psalmopoeus irminia*

Psalmopoeus irminia






Psalmopoeus irminia


----------



## TheNatural

*Aphonopelma seemanni*

seemanni web


----------



## TheNatural

*Haplopelma lividum*

Haplopelma lividum- 2.5cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Haplopelma lividum*

Haplopelma lividum


----------



## Marcelo

MAN I just recall, I have to feed my A. Seemani, she just molted last week, and she must be hungry

Great pictures Gui!!!


----------



## jw73

Do you have mites problem in your enclosure ?
Live plants, moist, they like it. How do you manage with that ?


----------



## TheNatural

jw73 said:
			
		

> Do you have mites problem in your enclosure ?
> Live plants, moist, they like it. How do you manage with that ?



Hi jw73, Actually im having problems with mites for the very first time, and with the dryest enclosure of my collection,where I keep my cyaneopubescens. Clean your enclosures very well from remanings and provide good ventilation, you should have no problems with mites or fungus.


----------



## TheNatural

*G. rosea*


----------



## TheNatural

*G rosea Red Phase*


----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## SOAD

wow! finally they breeded! 

veiu oc sabe se pais red phase geram APENAS lings red phase?


----------



## Marcelo

Owesome mating pics Gui!!!! my mating pics I recently posted sucks;P 

keep up with the good work

see ya soon


----------



## xgrafcorex

awesome rcfs!!  good luck with a sac.  i have a couple rosea i'm going to pair together (one of these days i swear!  ) and i thought the male was pretty red, but its more brown compared to your pair!  :clap:


----------



## TheNatural

Thanks guys, I m gonna try it again in one week than I will post new pics.


----------



## TheNatural

*Poecilotheria regalis*

regalis - 15cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Pterinochilus murinus*

Pterinochilus murinus - 10cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Acanthoscurria fracta*

Acanthoscurria fracta - 7cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Terrarium*

Terrariium robustum


----------



## TheNatural

*detail*


----------



## rospin

wow the rosies look great!


----------



## jw73

More color.


----------



## TheNatural

*Acanthoscurria fracta*

thanks guys.

Ok ok, the collors are back

Acanthoscurria fracta


----------



## TheNatural

*Acanthorcurria fracta*


----------



## TheNatural

*Acanthoscurria fracta*

Acanthoscurria fracta


----------



## TheNatural

*Acanthoscurria fracta*

Acanthoscurria fracta


----------



## TheNatural

*Acanthoscurria fracta*

upper view


----------



## syndicate

very cool acanthoscurria sp.
setup looks great to.


----------



## TheNatural

syndicate said:
			
		

> very cool acanthoscurria sp.
> setup looks great to.


Thanks man, this one is not so easy to find.


----------



## Marcelo

Man you always amazed me with your terrarios, they are just great!!!!


see ya


----------



## TheNatural

Marcelo said:
			
		

> Man you always amazed me with your terrarios, they are just great!!!!
> 
> 
> see ya



Thanks marcelo,

As U know I live in a big city (são paulo) and I miss to be in touch with nature so I love to have pieces of nature in my room.


----------



## xgrafcorex

man, i just can't say how much i love your set ups!!!  its like you just go out in the jungle..find them and scoop out the whole area around their home :}  
:clap:


----------



## TheNatural

xgrafcorex said:
			
		

> man, i just can't say how much i love your set ups!!!  its like you just go out in the jungle..find them and scoop out the whole area around their home :}
> :clap:



Thanks a lot man, thats the idea, to look like I cut a pice of the jungle and placed in my terrarium.


----------



## Loaf

I would have to agree with everyone else! These are the best Ive seen so far. Ive been looking at many pictures to get ideas, and your terrariums are awesome!!!:clap:


----------



## TheNatural

Avicularia braunshauseni


----------



## TheNatural

Avicularia braunshauseni


----------



## TheNatural

Avicularia versicolor


----------



## TheNatural

G rosea


----------



## TheNatural

seemanni molting


----------



## TheNatural

Theraphosa blondi


----------



## NastyNate

those are amazing ts and enclosures i wish you lived near me to help me setup all my ts homes. you must feel like the man since everyone is completely postive on all your enclosures.


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola grossa*

Grammostola grossa - 11cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola rosea*

Grammostola rosea


----------



## TheNatural

*Cyriocosmus chicoi*

Cyriocosmus chicoi


----------



## TheNatural

*Cyclosternum fasciatum*

Cyclosternum fasciatum


----------



## TheNatural

Amazonic scorpion


----------



## TheNatural

*Avicularia versicolor*

Avicularia versicolor


----------



## TheNatural

Theraphosa blondi

This is the enclosure I set-up for my Tblondi.

Very humid , it is aquatic and terrestrial in the same time, I have 2 shrimps and 4 fishes and obviously my blondi inside it.

the enclosure is 55x25x35cm


----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## texio

hi man!!!

nice pics!!!

"abraços"


----------



## TheNatural

Thanks man!


----------



## TheNatural

T. blondi


----------



## TheNatural

Before anyone asks, the water has this redish collor because of the wood I am using in the enclosure.

Its not dirty water, im using filtering systems. Its just like many dark rivers found in amazon (Rio Negro for example)


----------



## Scott C.

As always, your cages amaze. Thanks for sharing. Are you using a false bottom, or just rocks and gravel in that last cage to lift out the landmass?


----------



## TheNatural

Thanks Scott, here goes the making off photo sequence..

1- The original glass (55x25x35cm).
2- I added 2 glasses to isolate the water (45x12 + 12x12).
3- I chose the best disposition for the barks and added earth.
4- A stone to hide the glass.
5- Side view.
6- The gravel used as drain.
7- A small “waterfall”(the same as pic 3, now with plants).
8- the same as pic 4, now with plants.


----------



## Bearo

wow:clap: 
you should make a tank for a _Hysterocrates_ with fish in it


----------



## Scott C.

Very nicely done! Thanks for the breakdown.
Scott


----------



## robustum1

hi, very nice,


how do you change the water?


----------



## TheNatural

robustum1 said:


> hi, very nice,
> 
> 
> how do you change the water?


Hi robustum1,

As Im using filtering systems I dont intend to change the water so often and I guess as long as the fishes stay alive the water is pretty drinkble. If I have to change the water for any reason I may  use a "siphon".


----------



## TheNatural

*Acanthoscurria fracta*

Acanthoscurria fracta 7cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Acanthoscurria geniculata*

Acanthoscurria geniculata 6cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Acanthoscurria geniculata 6cm*


----------



## The Dude

What kind of lighting do you use for all your tanks to keep all of the plants alive?  I saw that one lighting set up that you had, but you apparently have a lot of tanks.  Do you have many of those lighting configurations?


----------



## Arachnophilist

Thats great man.. when i am in a more permanent place i would like to create displays like that... i really like the Tblondi one.. and yeah your right the bogwood releasing the tannin is normal in south american water ways and tetras actually prefer the "dark water" and I agree you should totally do a "riverbank" set up for an H. gigas and watch it swim for the fish!! keep it up. and could I get a species list of what you keep?:clap:


----------



## TheNatural

MantisSouth said:


> What kind of lighting do you use for all your tanks to keep all of the plants alive?  I saw that one lighting set up that you had, but you apparently have a lot of tanks.  Do you have many of those lighting configurations?


Hi mantis, I use that illumination system > 1 for each 4-5 enclosures


----------



## TheNatural

Arachnophilist said:


> Thats great man.. when i am in a more permanent place i would like to create displays like that... i really like the Tblondi one.. and yeah your right the bogwood releasing the tannin is normal in south american water ways and tetras actually prefer the "dark water" and I agree you should totally do a "riverbank" set up for an H. gigas and watch it swim for the fish!! keep it up. and could I get a species list of what you keep?:clap:


Thanks man, I will set a nice enclouse for my T. gigas, lets see if it really fishes, heheheh.

I will write down here my species list but now Im to lazy.


----------



## TheNatural

*Brachypelma boehmei female 16cm*


----------



## TheNatural

*Brachypelma smithi female 15cm*


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola grossa 15cm*


----------



## TheNatural

*Vitalius sorocabae 6cm*


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola alticeps female 14cm*


----------



## TheNatural

*Cyclosternum fasciatum 6cm*


----------



## TheNatural

*Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi 6cm*


----------



## TheNatural

*Citharischius crawshayi 3,5cm*


----------



## TheNatural

*Citharischius crawshayi 3,5cm*


----------



## eman

I really like your substrate mixtures... It looks great!  What do you use?  Where did you find it?

BTW, I don't think that specimen you have listed as G. grossa in in fact this species - I don't know what that is but is sure doesn't look like G. grossa. to me.   

Here are some pictures to compare: 
http://giantspiders.com/G_grossa.html
http://www.e-spiderworld.com/gallery/pages/Grammostola grossa.htm
http://www.e-spiderworld.com/gallery/pages/Grammostola grossa F.htm
http://www.exotic-animals.org/pajki...ola grossa 1871 BRAZIL,ARGENTINA,PARAGUAY.jpg

Cheers!

Eman


----------



## CedrikG

I agree man that it a nice looking substrate, what is your mix or where did you find it ?

Nice picture tread dude


----------



## TheNatural

eman said:
			
		

> I really like your substrate mixtures... It looks great!  What do you use?  Where did you find it?





			
				baboon said:
			
		

> I agree man that it a nice looking substrate, what is your mix or where did you find it ?


Hi guys, thanks.
I mix earth, sand (and/or) a little bit of vermiculite, depending on the specie I use different proportions of each "ingredient". If I want it humid I use more earth.

I use different kind and sizes of gravels, I do some reserch and try to be as close as I can to their natural habitat. 



			
				eman said:
			
		

> BTW, I don't think that specimen you have listed as G. grossa in in fact this species - I don't know what that is but is sure doesn't look like G. grossa. to me.


Yes Ive noticed this before, mine´s carapace is darker than it should be, this came from an WC T eggsac, the T came from the extreme south of brazil, almost Uruguai and it has been ID as grossa by someone that was working with Bertani at the time.


----------



## AneesasMuse

I am fascinated with all the pics and vivs, but especially the T. blondi and the idea for the H. gigas enclosures. Wow!! I'll have to add these two T's to my wishlist just so I can try to build multi species vivs. I breed fish, so that's a plus 
It is true that the tannins from various woods is safe for fish... some even prefer it... but you still may want to change the water about 25% per week or 50% 2x a month. Ammonia and nitrites can build up and be toxic to your fish and shrimp, particularly. The plants are probably absorbing most of your nitrates, so there's no worries there. 

Your collection and the vivs are just awesome! Thanks for sharing them!! 

~Aminah


----------



## cacoseraph

bem dude! VERY bem!

i like looking through a random page or two of your thread, it is very relaxing for me


----------



## TheNatural

cacoseraph said:


> bem dude! VERY bem!
> 
> i like looking through a random page or two of your thread, it is very relaxing for me


Thanks a lot man, "obrigado"
Very nice to hear that.


----------



## TheNatural

*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 6cm*


----------



## TheNatural

I got this one as an Avicularia juruensis but I dont think so
It may another Avic or maybe any Pachistoplema  sp.


----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## Gigas

wow! nice spider, not dissimillar to Irodopelma either, is this the bearer of the sling you have?


----------



## Austin S.

Natural, astonishing pictures bro, but I have some Q's.. i know this would take some time, but how bout some enclosure pictures?  And again :clap: :worship: :drool: 

Austin


----------



## The_Lycanthrope

TheNatural, I must ask you for a more detailed description of how you set up your enclosures and in detail how you create the good ventilation, drain them, avoid fungus (because of the ventilation)... everything!  
I've had problems with moist cages before, but I strongly believe that all I need to put them behind me is a more detailed and in depth "guide". I am completely awed by your setups ( :worship: ), and I would love to borrow some of your ideas. 
Great work man. :clap: 

P.S. It is also my strong belief that the community would be in favor of some more detailed pointers and ideas from you. Or maybe it's just me :} 

/Lycan


----------



## Scott C.

The_Lycanthrope said:


> .......a more detailed description of how you set up your enclosures and in detail how you create the good ventilation, drain them, avoid fungus (because of the ventilation)... everything!
> ......./Lycan


If you search his posts you will find what you're looking for. He has posted quite a bit of detail on lighting, vent., and general construction.... Not trying to intrude, just help.


----------



## TheNatural

Gigus said:


> wow! nice spider, not dissimillar to Irodopelma either, is this the bearer of the sling you have?



Hi gigus, no they came from different places and she´s 10cm now.


----------



## TheNatural

Austin S. said:


> Natural, astonishing pictures bro, but I have some Q's.. i know this would take some time, but how bout some enclosure pictures?  And again :clap: :worship: :drool:
> 
> Austin



Thanks Austin,

I post pictures of my enclosures very often, keep visiting my thread and you will always find fresh ones.


----------



## TheNatural

> TheNatural, I must ask you for a more detailed description of how you set up your enclosures and in detail how you create the good ventilation, drain them, avoid fungus (because of the ventilation)... everything!
> I've had problems with moist cages before, but I strongly believe that all I need to put them behind me is a more detailed and in depth "guide". I am completely awed by your setups ( :worship: ), and I would love to borrow some of your ideas.
> Great work man. :clap:
> 
> P.S. It is also my strong belief that the community would be in favor of some more detailed pointers and ideas from you. Or maybe it's just me :}
> 
> /Lycan


Hi The_Lycanthrope,

As Scott said, theres lots of information and details that I have already included in this thread but feel free to ask anything


----------



## TheNatural

Scott C. said:


> If you search his posts you will find what you're looking for. He has posted quite a bit of detail on lighting, vent., and general construction.... Not trying to intrude, just help.



Thanks for helping Scott C


----------



## TheNatural

*Acanthoscurria geniculata 6cm*


----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural

*Acanthoscurria fracta 7cm*


----------



## TheNatural

*Brachypelma boehmei female 16cm*


----------



## Tegenaria

TheNatural said:


>



Those White Knees are such good lookers arent they!


----------



## TheNatural

Step by step...


----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## Tegenaria

Looks a neat set up, is that for an arboreal T?

BTW, I'm trying my hardest to fathom this out:
"G.4.L.H.4.R.D.Ø"


----------



## regalis

I think this is for a haplopelma or something..?


----------



## TheNatural

regalis said:


> I think this is for a haplopelma or something..?


Hi regalis,

The spider Im going to keep in this enclosure is a Grammostola grossa (or should be)


----------



## Scourge

Hi TheNatural,

Is the mesh your using metal coated with plastic?

Mike.


----------



## TheNatural

Im using an aluminiun mesh


----------



## TheNatural

*step by step*

Im going to post some pics of the making of one of my 18 bright new terrariuns. I hope it helps.

1- THE GLASS - Empty terrarium


----------



## TheNatural

2- THE DRAIN - River gravel used as a drain to keep the humidity in the lower layers of the substrate


----------



## TheNatural

3 - 1st SOIL LAYER - A mix of earth + vermiculite also to keep the humidity in the lower layers of the substrate


----------



## TheNatural

4 - 1st STAIR - I find the ideal position for the first piece of wood to make the first stair.


----------



## P. Novak

wow so far AWESOME!!! what are the demensions of the tank?


----------



## TheNatural

5 - I fill the space behind the wood to make the stair


----------



## Arachnophilist

that IS great! cant wait to see more! I am very interested in the improving of my terrariums. I like to see what everyone out there has come up with.


----------



## TheNatural

6 - I make the estructure of the hide


----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural

7 - Carefuly I cover it with earth + coconut fiber


----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural

8 - I cover everything with earth


----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural

10 - And than I put the plants


----------



## TheNatural

And here you can see the final result of the 10 steps I have described, a very nice and natural set-up.
she started webbing imediatly and sounds very happy


----------



## TheNatural




----------



## Arachnophilist

Thats fabulous. how do you select the plants? do you research types of plant that just stay small? or are there other criteria? I really like the way you layer the substrates. much more effective I'm sure! just have to copy nature and it all works out! heh heh . Great work!


----------



## P. Novak

WOW very nice indeeeddddd, whats the dimensions of that enclosure?


----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural

Hi guys,

I do more experiments than reseach, and lots of observation of the nature, I collect my plants under trees and places that have lots of shadow

the dimensions are 20x40x30(h) cm


----------



## Arachnophilist

Ahhh I didnt know you collected the plants.. that makes alot more sense! hey I could even do that! :0) well thank you for all those great step by step pics! i appreciate that! got some things to try out now! heh heh .. first I need to build some shelves!thanks again!

Christopher


----------



## syndicate

thanks for the great tutorial!love your setups.perhaps u can post some pics of ones the plants have bushed out and had more time to grow in


----------



## TheNatural

Thanks for posting,

Im preparing some other pics about plants and substrate. Actually I have 18 new glasses ready and waiting to be the home of my spiders, so Im going to post lots of pics of my new enclosures very soon. I have 6 already done, and I must say that Im very happy with the results.

Im thinking seriously about writting a book about this subject (terrariuns and vivariuns), I have tons of pics and notes about everything I do.


----------



## Scott C.

TheNatural said:


> ..............Im thinking seriously about writting a book about this subject (terrariuns and vivariuns), I have tons of pics and notes about everything I do.


I'd buy it. If it's half as informative as this thread+your posts in the enclosure thread I'm sure it would be great. It would be cool to see an experience based book with the kind of veiwable step by step structure you use here, and your pics are very nice. I'd add it to my overgrown collection of books for sure.
As always, nicely done, and thanks for sharing.:clap:
Scott


----------



## Scourge

^agreed^ I'd like to see you put out a book like this.

Mike


----------



## Halgeir

I've tried to see if there are any previous posts about it, but couldn't find anyone in a hurry.  But on to the question.

Are you using live plants?
If so - What kind of plants?
And won't they die fast? Or do you use alot of time nursering them?


----------



## TheNatural

Halgeir said:


> I've tried to see if there are any previous posts about it, but couldn't find anyone in a hurry.  But on to the question.
> 
> Are you using live plants?
> If so - What kind of plants?
> And won't they die fast? Or do you use alot of time nursering them?


- yes always live plants
- all kind of plants that dont need much light
- they grow to fast, I cant control them, heheheh


----------



## TheNatural

Scott C. said:


> I'd buy it. If it's half as informative as this thread+your posts in the enclosure thread I'm sure it would be great. It would be cool to see an experience based book with the kind of veiwable step by step structure you use here, and your pics are very nice. I'd add it to my overgrown collection of books for sure.
> As always, nicely done, and thanks for sharing.:clap:
> Scott


Hi scott, I wrote a book about this subject 15 years ago but I didn´t publish it. In that time there was no internet, there was no AB, msn or all this tools that we have today for global communication, so I thought i was alone and that there was nobody else with any interests in spiders (that I knew) than quit the project and forgot about this idea.
One year ago I met AB and other foruns and now I see how huge and addicting this hobby in all world and that Im not the only crazzy arround.


----------



## Tegenaria

Excellent work, that looks awesome!


----------



## The_Lycanthrope

Thanks alot TheNatural, that is exactly the information I needed 
The tank looks great. I'll get cracking as soon as I find the time.
Thanks again :worship:


----------



## TheNatural

*Cyclostenum fasciatum - 8cm*

No step by step tutorial for this, hehehhe.


----------



## TheNatural

*Cyclosternum fasciatum*


----------



## TheNatural

*Aphonopelma seemanni*


----------



## TheNatural

*Chilobrachys fimbriatus*


----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural

*Lasiodora parahybana*


----------



## TheNatural

*Lasiodora parahybana*


----------



## TheNatural

*Lasiodora parahybana*


----------



## The Dude

You should post pictures of your whole collection.


----------



## xgrafcorex

TheNatural said:


>


are you sure that is H. lividum?  



MantisSouth said:


> You should post pictures of your whole collection.


after 25 pages...i'd guess hes gotten at least close to it.   

keep the pics coming though.  that C. fasciatum set up looks really nice.  do you have a pic that is zoomed out a little more that shows the whole enclosure?


----------



## Arachnophilist

hee hee yeah my Hlividum doesnt look like that!! haha man oyu have the coolest setups I have ever seen! I aspire to have those types of enclosures myself.. I just need to be somewhere I will never move from first :0)


----------



## Tegenaria

"Aphonopelma seemanni "
Stunning!


----------



## TheNatural

*Haplopelma lividum*

Thanks guys, thats corrected and here goes the H. lividum sling


----------



## TheNatural

*Aphonoplema seemanni*


----------



## TheNatural

*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens*


----------



## TheNatural

*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens*


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola aureostriata*


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola aureostriata*


----------



## TheNatural

*Theraphosa blondi*


----------



## TheNatural

*Vitalius dubius*


----------



## TheNatural

*Nhandu coloratovillosus*


----------



## TheNatural

*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens*


----------



## Tegenaria

TheNatural said:


> Grammostola aureostriata


Very nice!


----------



## TheNatural

Tegenaria said:


> Very nice!


Thanks, shes a pretty baby -


----------



## TheNatural

*Megaphobema robustum*


----------



## Tegenaria

Love the red legs!


----------



## TheNatural

*Pterinochilus murinus - 12cm*


----------



## TheNatural

*Psalmopoeus irminia*


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola aureostriata*


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola aureostriata*


----------



## TheNatural

*enclosures*







1- Vitalius dubius - female - 15cm
2- Euathus pulcherrimaklaasi -f emale - 7cm
3- Aphonoplema seemanni (blue phase) - female - 9cm
4- Haplopelma hainanun - 4cm
5- Chilobrachys fimbriatus - 7cm
6- Haplopelma schimidt - 4cm
7- Haplopelma lividum - 4cm
8- Acanthoscurria geniculata - 6cm
9- Grammostola grossa (?) - female - 12cm
10- Cyclosternum fasciatum - female - 9cm
11- Vitalius roseus - female - 10cm
12- Grammostola alticeps - female - 10cm
13- Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - female - 10cm
14- Lasidora klugi - female - 15cm
15- Lasiodora parahybana - female - 15cm
16- Theraphosa blondi - female - 18cm


----------



## TheNatural

Avicularia sp


----------



## syndicate

your shelf looks awesome.great job on the tanks


----------



## Kriegan

TheNatural said:


> Some of my enclosures


:worship: I've been analyzing all your set ups very closely and I must say I'm very impressed with your ability to make all your enclosures very natural and comfy for your T's. Each piece is like a real work of art, every enclosure different from the other and very unique, and I love that you arrange your enclosures by sizes just like me, everything is well presented and organized and I congratulate you on that:clap: Excellent pics as well


----------



## TheNatural

Kriegan said:


> :worship: I've been analyzing all your set ups very closely and I must say I'm very impressed with your ability to make all your enclosures very natural and comfy for your T's. Each piece is like a real work of art, every enclosure different from the other and very unique, and I love that you arrange your enclosures by sizes just like me, everything is well presented and organized and I congratulate you on that:clap: Excellent pics as well


thaks a lot man, i like them organized,


----------



## Kriegan

LOL and I also can't stop staring at your avatar,i thought i was imagining things very unique too:clap:


----------



## michal1991

TheNatural - are this terrarium-idea has copyrights?  I'd like to copy this  You have the best terrariums if I ever seen!


----------



## Tegenaria

More fantastic Ts,aureostriata  is such a looker!
Very impressive enclosures too, quite natural looking! I'd love to be able to pop round and have a look at them all!


----------



## TheNatural

*Theraphosa blondi*


----------



## Arachnophilist

She is very pretty!


----------



## TheNatural

*Theraphosa blondi*


----------



## TheNatural

*Theraphosa blondi*


----------



## SOAD

man this is a fantastic spider! any male?


----------



## CedrikG

You're the man dude ...

Your specimen clearly looks healty, the terrarium are perfect, you take very good care of them ... continu the good work, thats all i've to say


----------



## Natemass

well if i ever become a tarantula ill be sure to travel to your house so i can be in one of those tarantula heavens that you make.


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola pulchra male*



SOAD said:


> man this is a fantastic spider! any male?


No man, unfortunetly shes alone


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola pulchra male*


----------



## TheNatural

*Pterinochilus murinus*

Thanks a lot Baboon and Natemass. any time you want. 

I took this pic under redlight, so the color came out "surreal"


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola aureostriata*


----------



## Marcelo

Gui:


I´ll be brief, "GREAT ENCLOSURES AND SHELVES" everything is pretty neat, keep on the great work.


----------



## TheNatural

*Aphonopelma seemanni*

Thanks muchacho!


----------



## TheNatural

*Acanthoscurria geniculata*


----------



## TheNatural

*Acanthoscurria fracta*


----------



## TheNatural

*Poecilotheria regalis*


----------



## TheNatural

*Brachypelma albopilosum*


----------



## TheNatural

*Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi*


----------



## TheNatural

*Avicularia Versicolor*


----------



## TheNatural

*Cyriocosmus chicoi*


----------



## Tegenaria

More fantastic pics, love the versicolour!
Ive read that Avics, versicolour in particular, web up a lot and hide so theyre hardly seen, is that so with yours?

BTW, your P regalis pic isnt showing.


----------



## TheNatural

Tegenaria said:


> Ive read that Avics, versicolour in particular, web up a lot and hide so theyre hardly seen, is that so with yours?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hi man, my Avics have a very different behavior from each other, most of them go out only during the night, but some of them are always out, for example my versicolor. She doesnt get scared easily, she lets me open the lid, give her food, clean the enclosure, and just stays there out of her webs looking at me, hehehe.
> 
> the regalis pic is showing for me


----------



## Tegenaria

I must say versicolor is a must have T, so would like one!


----------



## TheNatural

*Cyclosternum fasciatum*

Yes its really is, you should get one.

C fasciatum


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola aureostriata 5cm*


----------



## TheNatural

*Avicularia sp*


----------



## TheNatural

*Poecilotheria ornata - male - 20-22cm*


----------



## TheNatural

*Megaphobema robustum*

this little dude lost a quelicerae during last molt, Im a bit worried, I wish it was a leg instead but..


----------



## Kriegan

TheNatural said:


>


:clap: Very very nice! I like this particular pic a lot! Does it exhibit those reddish tones naturally, or those colors came out enhanced like that in the pic?


----------



## TheNatural

Kriegan said:


> :clap: Very very nice! I like this particular pic a lot! Does it exhibit those reddish tones naturally, or those colors came out enhanced like that in the pic?


Thanks Kriegan, she is exactly like that, the carapace is more green than its looks in the pic, but the reddish tones are perfect.

Im not sure if its just another nice A. avicularia or maybe an A. braunshaunseni, because shes also quite big for an avic avic


----------



## TheNatural

*Avicularia sp*

another pic of her, now the carapce color is more close to the real thing:


----------



## TheNatural

Yes... shes a nice spider


----------



## Tegenaria

Very nice indeed!


----------



## TheNatural

some old sheds...


----------



## Tegenaria

TheNatural said:


> some old sheds...


Thats realy cool, would make a great display. You ever thohght of mounting and framing them?


----------



## TheNatural

Tegenaria said:


> Thats realy cool, would make a great display. You ever thohght of mounting and framing them?


yes i thought about it before. maybe do frames by genus, im thinking .


----------



## TheNatural

lets make a trip into the terrariuns....


----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## ShadowBlade

Nice sheds.. The one I'm not sure about is the top right one... Is it _pulcher_?

Cool plants as well. I've been considering making some cool enclosures for my bigger females. It'd be fun.


----------



## TheNatural

ShadowBlade said:


> Nice sheds.. The one I'm not sure about is the top right one... Is it _pulcher_?
> 
> Cool plants as well. I've been considering making some cool enclosures for my bigger females. It'd be fun.


Hi man, actually its a Tapinauchenius gigas, now a mature male. 

I would give a try with the plants, just dont forget a good light for them.


----------



## Tegenaria

Neat plants but I have two observations
1 how do you manage to keep the cactus(Rhipsalis) and other plants alive when Ts prefer to be kept out of the light






2 that looks suspiciously like a Tomato plant!


----------



## TheNatural

Tegenaria said:


> Neat plants but I have two observations
> 1 how do you manage to keep the cactus(Rhipsalis) and other plants alive when Ts prefer to be kept out of the light


They have very nice dark hides, most of them are away during the day and come out during the night so they dont have any problem with that. some of my grammostola and Brachypelma seem to enjoy some direct sunlight.



Tegenaria said:


> 2 that looks suspiciously like a Tomato plant!


Hehehehe, thats true but its not, its just an ordinary weed that I collected somewhere.


----------



## TheNatural

*Avicularia sp*


----------



## TheNatural

*Avicularia versicolor*


----------



## TheNatural

*Avicularia versicolor*


----------



## TheNatural

*Poecilotheria ornata - male - 20-22cm*


----------



## TheNatural

*Poecilotheria ornata*


----------



## TheNatural

*Poecilotheria ornata*


----------



## TheNatural

*Lasiodora klugi enclosure*


----------



## TheNatural

*Lasiodora klugi enclosure*


----------



## ShadowBlade

Great pics, and as usual, great set-ups!


----------



## Tegenaria

Have to say,my 2 year old daughter is loving these 'big hairy pida' pics!
Keep em coming,I could have a future Arachnologist on my hands


----------



## TheNatural

Thanks guys,

Tegenaria, Im glad to hear that.
No more XXX- pics of Ts in this thread.


----------



## Socrates

Hold on, Gui, I've got to wipe the drool off my face before I can say something. :drool: :drool: 

Care to take a trip to Jersey and help me re-do all my enclosure?  

I've done my best and tried to get them looking as natural as possible, but your enclosures are simply breath-takingly beautiful, as are your spiders.  

You've got some GORGEOUS looking critters there. :worship: 

---
Wendy
---


----------



## TheNatural

Socrates said:


> Hold on, Gui, I've got to wipe the drool off my face before I can say something. :drool: :drool:
> 
> Care to take a trip to Jersey and help me re-do all my enclosure?
> 
> I've done my best and tried to get them looking as natural as possible, but your enclosures are simply breath-takingly beautiful, as are your spiders.
> 
> You've got some GORGEOUS looking critters there. :worship:
> 
> ---
> Wendy
> ---


Hi wendy, Nice to see you visiting my thread and thanks a lot for your comments.

Next year Im planning to go to USA for the arachnocon 2007 maybe we meet there and I give you some tips.


----------



## TheNatural

*Aphonopelma seemanni*


----------



## TheNatural

*Aphonopelma seemanni*


----------



## syndicate

klugi setup looks great.is your ornata a male?looks similiar to mine


----------



## TheNatural

syndicate said:


> klugi setup looks great.is your ornata a male?looks similiar to mine


I man, thanks.

Yes, its a huuuge male, and quite agressive too.


----------



## TheNatural

*unidentified specie from peru*


----------



## ErikH

Awesome photos!  Your enclosures are amazing.


----------



## TheNatural

*Brachypelma smithi*

mature female - 15cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi*


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola aureostriata*


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola grossa*


----------



## TheNatural

*Brachypelma albopilosum*


----------



## TheNatural

*Brachypelma boehmei 15cm*


----------



## TheNatural

ErikH said:


> Awesome photos!  Your enclosures are amazing.


Thanks Erik


----------



## Ms. Peaches

Your pics, collection, and enclosures are amazing.


----------



## Tegenaria

That seemani is Gargeous!


----------



## Doezsha

Thats a Sweet setup.


----------



## Doezsha

I was wondweing what live plants you use in your B.Bohmei and B.Smithi setups? if you have pix can you post them thanks. 

Ps: Keek up the good work you setups are the next best thing to being in the wild.


----------



## SOAD

That T from peru looks like Lasiodorides sp.


----------



## TheNatural

Doezsha said:


> I was wondweing what live plants you use in your B.Bohmei and B.Smithi setups? if you have pix can you post them thanks.
> 
> Ps: Keek up the good work you setups are the next best thing to being in the wild.


Thanks man, I dont use plants in my desert Ts enclosures, only in my boehmei´s I planted 1 shemrock close to her water dish and its going well.


----------



## urs

Great setups! :clap:  The best decoration I've seen so far!
You clean them regulary, I suppose. Do you have any problem with mites, since you keep them so moist?

Best regards Uros


----------



## Doezsha

thanks for the heads up bro.


----------



## TheNatural

*Theraphosa blondi*

Thanks for your comments guys!!


----------



## TheNatural

*Theraphosa blondi*


----------



## TheNatural

*Theraphosa blondi*


----------



## TheNatural

*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens*


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola alticeps*


----------



## TheNatural

*Megaphobema robustum*


----------



## TheNatural

*Aphonopelma seemanni*

drinking water


----------



## Socrates

:worship: :drool:  Incredible, Gui!  WOW WOW WOW!

After seeing the picture of the M. robustum I'm suddenly plagued with the idea AGAIN of having to add this one to my collection.  

Ooooh temptations!  

Gorgeous, gorgeous spiders!  And you know how I drool over your enclosures already.  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## TheNatural

Socrates said:


> :worship: :drool:  Incredible, Gui!  WOW WOW WOW!
> 
> After seeing the picture of the M. robustum I'm suddenly plagued with the idea AGAIN of having to add this one to my collection.
> 
> Ooooh temptations!
> 
> Gorgeous, gorgeous spiders!  And you know how I drool over your enclosures already.
> 
> ---
> Wendy
> ---


Thanks wendy, shes is jewel. I treat her like a queen, hehehe!
Post some new pics of your enclosures, Im curious about them.

How is your ruhnaui? I love her.


----------



## Socrates

TheNatural said:


> How is your ruhnaui? I love her.


Are you sitting down?  I traded my B. ruhnaui for my B. emilia.    Many people think I'm crazy for doing this, but I really REALLY wanted an emilia - and I'm not disappointed.    (I think I'll go hide now.....)

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Tegenaria

Well, what can we say that hasnt been said already, your setups and pics are top notch!


----------



## TheNatural

Socrates said:


> Are you sitting down?  I traded my B. ruhnaui for my B. emilia.    Many people think I'm crazy for doing this, but I really REALLY wanted an emilia - and I'm not disappointed.    (I think I'll go hide now.....)
> 
> ---
> Wendy
> ---



hunn, difficult choice, i think they are both very interesting but I wouldnt trade my one, I would take both instead    
Im glad that you re happy anyway.


----------



## Socrates

TheNatural said:


> hunn, difficult choice, i think they are both very interesting but I wouldnt trade my one, I would take both instead


Wellllllll ---- I think one day I'll have another.    If (big IF) any of my mated girls produce successful eggsacks, then I'll have plenty of money to get myself another ruhnaui AND a M. robustum.  

Until then I'll drool over pictures. :drool: 

---
Wendy
---


----------



## TheNatural

Socrates said:


> Wellllllll ---- I think one day I'll have another.    If (big IF) any of my mated girls produce successful eggsacks, then I'll have plenty of money to get myself another ruhnaui AND a M. robustum.
> 
> Until then I'll drool over pictures. :drool:
> 
> ---
> Wendy
> ---


Hey wendy I just saw "Emily" at the official handling thread and I must say that shes gorgeous, really outstanding and looks pretty big also. "Flicka" and "Lassie" are very nice looking too. Congrats.


----------



## TheNatural

*Brachypelma vagans - 16cm*

New acquisition... just arrived
Shes a mellow


----------



## x-fan

hohohohoh, that female vagans ... :drool: ...... what can i say, i hope mine 1" sling gets as pretty as her ))))


----------



## TheNatural

*Cyclosternum fasciatum - 8cm*


----------



## TheNatural

*Cyclosternum fasciatum - 8cm*


----------



## TheNatural

*Cyclosternum fasciatum - 8cm*


----------



## TheNatural

*Brachypelma smithi*


----------



## Tegenaria

love the colours on fasciatum , a real 8 legged Tiger!


----------



## CedrikG

The best tread ever man.

Thx again for your support on you know what, without you it would already be failed.


----------



## TheNatural

Tegenaria said:


> love the colours on fasciatum , a real 8 legged Tiger!


Thanks Larry


----------



## TheNatural

Baboon said:


> The best tread ever man.


Thanks a lot Cedrik, Im very proud of your comments.



Baboon said:


> Thx again for your support on you know what, without you it would already be failed.


Im very, very happy to see that Im helping, any problem... talk to me.


----------



## Socrates

Gui, does your B. vagans burrow?  I'm asking because I have a HUGE female who burrows quite deeply (all the way to the bottom of the enclosure).  I once tried re-arranging her home, provided her with a bigger hide, but again she used that hide to start her burrow.    I never really see her unless she's at the beginning of her hide/burrow waiting for food.  And she is one beautiful girl, too - just wish I could admire her more often.  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## TheNatural

Socrates said:


> Gui, does your B. vagans burrow?  I'm asking because I have a HUGE female who burrows quite deeply (all the way to the bottom of the enclosure).  I once tried re-arranging her home, provided her with a bigger hide, but again she used that hide to start her burrow.    I never really see her unless she's at the beginning of her hide/burrow waiting for food.  And she is one beautiful girl, too - just wish I could admire her more often.
> 
> ---
> Wendy
> ---


Hi Wendy, yes she has burrowed all the way to the bottom in only 1 day and now shes at the door waiting for crickets. All my other vagans slings do the same. I guess this is not a show off specie, they tend to be much more shy than other "Brachy cousins".


----------



## TheNatural

*Brachypelma vagans - 16cm*

Hi wendy, just took this fresh pic for you  
As I said... shes waitting for crickets


----------



## pauljoule

wow,really nice setup~
amazing me~


----------



## TheNatural

*Poecilotheria ornata - male - 20-22cm*


----------



## TheNatural

*Brachypelma boehmei 15cm*


----------



## TheNatural

*Brachypelma boehmei 15cm*


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola rosea eggsac*


----------



## Tegenaria

is that G rosea a RCF?


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola rosea eggsac*

Yes Larry, its a red phase rosea, both, male and female


----------



## TheNatural




----------



## Tegenaria

TheNatural said:


> Yes Larry, its a red phase rosea, both, male and female


Very nice colour it is too!
I love the shot of her peeking out from the hole, can just see her eyes!


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola rosea mating*


----------



## Tegenaria

Ooh i think i see one of the females fangs there at the top!


----------



## TheNatural

Tegenaria said:


> Ooh i think i see one of the females fangs there at the top!


Yes Larry

she was not so happy, hehehe... females


----------



## TheNatural

*Aphonopelma seemanni - 15cm*


----------



## TheNatural

*Aphonopelma seemanni - 9cm*


----------



## TheNatural

*Acanthoscurria fracta - post molt*


----------



## TheNatural

*Brachypelma vagans - 16cm*


----------



## TheNatural

*Brachypelma vagans - 16cm*


----------



## TheNatural

*Brachypelma vagans - 16cm - female*


----------



## TheNatural

*Brachypelma vagans - male*


----------



## TheNatural

*couple approaching*


----------



## TheNatural

*in touch*


----------



## TheNatural




----------



## Socrates

TheNatural said:


> Hi wendy, just took this fresh pic for you
> As I said... shes waitting for crickets


Gui, thank you so much.    Great picture - nah --- AWESOME picture*s*. 

Yes, they do seem more secretive.  I bred mine as well, about 2 weeks ago, and now she's even closed the entrance to her burrow.    I know she's nowhere near a molt, but I didn't expect her to overreact like this after her "first date".  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Raihana

TheNatural said:


> Thanks for posting,
> 
> Im thinking seriously about writting a book about this subject (terrariuns and vivariuns), I have tons of pics and notes about everything I do.


I am only half through this thread but it has already been a goldmine of information for me. I am fairly new to Ts but have had aquariums and plants for about 23 years and have done many terrarium set-ups in that time as well. When I started keeping Ts I wondered aboput terrarium setups for them but wasn't really finding any information. I agree with you in that tending the enclosures, tanks and plants is part of the fun for me. 

I would happily purchase a book with even more detailed info! You certainly have enough photos and info documented to get you started on it! Thanks for the information and inspiration!


----------



## Raihana

I hope you can provide me with some guidance.

I am setting up my first vivarium (plants and tarantula) for a lovely H gigas I will be receiving soon. I plan to eventually try a water and earth tank as in yours but for now I want to start with your more simple version since she is smaller and needs less space. I have read this thread in its entirety and it has been a great help!

We are starting with a standard 5 1/2 gallon (21 liter) aquarium that measures  16 x 8 x 10 ins (41 x 20¼ x 25½ centimeters). 
For the drainage layer I am using aquatic aquarium substrate with particles that range from 2-5 mm since I had it on hand, it drains well and it has a high CEC (nutrient holding capacity) and may therefore be better for plantlife. I also have organic peat, coconut fiber, and vermiculite on hand. Since H gigas is highly moisture dependent this will be a very damp enclosure. I noticed that some of your enclosures have no soil covering around the water dish and drain while others do. in this particular setup would you opt for a soil cover or noting over the drain material in that area?

Since this particular H gigas is very private I also hope to arrange the structures in the back to encourage burrowing in areas where I can see from the outside if necessary. The glass will be covered from the outside in this area to provide security and block light. I am choosing purchased plants specifically for low-diffused medium lighting requirements, all substrates will be 'sterilized' in the oven according to terrarium setup methods and I may even do a dry-ice treatment after I get it planted (and of course before the T takes residence) just to be safe since I have a terrarium that currently needs done (see here for explanation http://www.vivariumforum.com/?q=terrarium-pest-millipede-problem-co2)

Any advice or suggestions you may be able to offer would be greatly appreciated.

Namaste,
R


----------



## common spider

TheNatural said:


> this one was designed for my p. irminia.
> Very high humidity, but no fungus at all (very good ventilation)



That set up is so impressive!!!!!It looks like outside in the rain forest.Do you do all your tanks like that?It must be alot of work.


Way to go.:clap:


----------



## Austin S.

Natural,
I really admire your work and dedication towards your spiders and other pets. You seem to deff. know what you're doing. I envy you because of that. You need to now work on publishing that book! I'm sure not just me would buy it. :} Keep up the good work bro. 

Austin S.


----------



## SkorpNtrants

You should make a series of three books, as I can tell that you do have alot of information, probably too much to cram into just one book.

Naturalistic Terrestrial enclosures
Naturalistic Burrowing enclosures
Naturalistic Aboribial enclosures

Perhaps you can write some of the things you have noticed when it comes to keeping them in a tank with just the basics vs. keeping them in set ups that are more so natural.

I have looked at your enclosures and decided to make the slings cages have more of a naturalistic look to them as well, I will be putting together nine cages, but I do have a few questions.

Would it be alright to keep canning jars on their side for the enclosures?

Would I be able to use river rocks for an A. avic enclosure, as they are an aboribrial species, or would the humidity of that become far too great?


----------



## CedrikG

I am sorry to learn you that "The natural" has got personal problem, and cannot update his topic.

Hope everything is getting fine with you man


----------



## Socrates

Baboon said:


> I am sorry to learn you that "The natural" has got personal problem, and cannot update his topic.
> 
> Hope everything is getting fine with you man



  Gui, I hope everything works out for you really soon.   

Thanks for the update, Cedrik, I was wondering what had happened. 

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Austin S.

I too hope all goes well for you. You'll be in my prayers. Take care


----------



## TheNatural

*explanations*

Hi everybody,

I got some big problems here, thats why I didn´t post any more pics in this thread.

As many of you know, here in Brazil is forbiden to keep Ts.
I don´t know exactly what happened but the Brazilian Federal Police came into my house and took ALL my pets away. They told me that the FBI ask them to do so :8o .

Thats a pitty because I was one of the few lonely knights here in Brazil and I really love my Ts but as the law is stupid and blind here, theres noyhing I can do.

I will be prosecuted by the brazilian government and I risk to pay something like us$20.000,00 as a penalty.

SO, FROM NOW ON I WILL GIVE SOME TIPS TO MY BRAZILIAN FRIENDS, HELP THEM TO KEEP THEIR ENCLOSURES, TAKE PICS AND POST THE PICS HERE, EVERY TIME ITS POSSIBLE.


----------



## CedrikG

Good to see you back my friend, hope everything get cool with you. Come to Quebec dude


----------



## TheNatural

Baboon said:


> Good to see you back my friend, hope everything get cool with you. Come to Quebec dude


I forgot to thank baboon (cedrik) for the support and friendship, he has always been a very good friend, thanks man!


----------



## SOAD

Let's change the law man.


----------



## SOAD

This ridiculous law made by people who understand nothing about T's and such. 
We need to fight man. Be strong.


----------



## syndicate

TheNatural said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I got some big problems here, thats why I didn´t post any more pics in this thread.
> 
> As many of you know, here in Brazil is forbiden to keep Ts.
> I don´t know exactly what happened but the Brazilian Federal Police came into my house and took ALL my pets away. They told me that the FBI ask them to do so :8o .
> 
> Thats a pitty because I was one of the few lonely knights here in Brazil and I really love my Ts but as the law is stupid and blind here, theres noyhing I can do.
> 
> I will be prosecuted by the brazilian government and I risk to pay something like us$20.000,00 as a penalty.
> 
> SO, FROM NOW ON I WILL GIVE SOME TIPS TO MY BRAZILIAN FRIENDS, HELP THEM TO KEEP THEIR ENCLOSURES, TAKE PICS AND POST THE PICS HERE, EVERY TIME ITS POSSIBLE.


wow thats terrible news man.its interesting the fbi had somehting to do with this.i know certain officials watch this board close but wasnt aware of the laws in brazil on keeping tarantulas.if u knew it was illegal why post picuctures online?also i dont understand why your telling other brazilians to also post pictures here.doign that will only get u guys in trouble.again sorry for your loss man
-chris


----------



## Hedorah99

TheNatural said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I got some big problems here, thats why I didn´t post any more pics in this thread.
> 
> As many of you know, here in Brazil is forbiden to keep Ts.
> I don´t know exactly what happened but the Brazilian Federal Police came into my house and took ALL my pets away. They told me that the FBI ask them to do so :8o .
> 
> Thats a pitty because I was one of the few lonely knights here in Brazil and I really love my Ts but as the law is stupid and blind here, theres noyhing I can do.
> 
> I will be prosecuted by the brazilian government and I risk to pay something like us$20.000,00 as a penalty.
> 
> SO, FROM NOW ON I WILL GIVE SOME TIPS TO MY BRAZILIAN FRIENDS, HELP THEM TO KEEP THEIR ENCLOSURES, TAKE PICS AND POST THE PICS HERE, EVERY TIME ITS POSSIBLE.


Sorry to hear that man. I was always so jealous of your tanks. Its a shame that a stupid law got them all taken away.


----------



## Arachnophilist

I am very sorry to hear that. I really enjoyed your thread it was amazing and inspiring. I am sorry for your loss and I hope it all works out for you. Perhaps Baboon (Cedrik) is right and you should come to Canada  Take Care.

Christopher


----------



## funnylori

I am so sorry for your loss. I have been watching your thread since I first visited AB. It has been a great resource and pleasure viewing it. I wish you the best.


----------



## Dumaw

well that is Brazil, stupid laws made by stupid people that couldn´t care less


----------



## syndicate

are all exoctic pets illegal in brazil?


----------



## eman

It's good to see you back and on your feet.  Cedrik kept me in the loop as to what happened - this is very sad indeed. 

Do you have an idea what the local authorities did (or will be doing) with the animals? 

Cheers, 

Eman


----------



## Marcelo

Man did you get my e-mail ???


----------



## Smokum

I´m sorry for your loss .
I´m glad it aint illegal in Holland .
Wished I could do something  
  :evil:


----------



## Cmendel

Sorry for your loss man, you had a wonderful collection :wall:


----------



## Vys

Hah, sounds like the Long Arm of the Law's priority list is a bit warped.

Or perhaps it is skewed towards 'what we can do anything about' as opposed to 'what needs to be done'.

Anyway, I hope you don't have to pay a big fine, if any :/ 
Good luck.


----------



## TheNatural

syndicate said:


> if u knew it was illegal why post picuctures online?also i dont understand why your telling other brazilians to also post pictures here.doign that will only get u guys in trouble.again sorry for your loss man
> -chris


Hi man, Im will not tell other brazilians to post their pics here, I will post their pics in my thread, as i dont have any T here anymore, so Im not breaking any law.


----------



## TheNatural

Thanks everybody for the support.


----------



## syndicate

TheNatural said:


> Hi man, Im will not tell other brazilians to post their pics here, I will post their pics in my thread, as i dont have any T here anymore, so Im not breaking any law.


ahh sorry i misunderstood you


----------



## Socrates

Holy poop, Gui!   

I am so, so sorry that happened to you.  You had to have been scared out of your pants.  Do you have any idea who tipped them off - and WHY?  Jealousy?

You've got to be heartbroken about losing your beautiful collection.    Will you have to go to court?

I wish you the very VERY best.  Please keep your head up.  

Hugs

---
Wendy
---


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov

Hello my friend!

Hope You're alive and well!
All other things are just a matter if the time indeed!
See You!


----------



## cheetah13mo

Hey man, I've been a long time fan of your thread and I'm horribly sorry about everything that has happened to you. I hope this all blows over soon and you can get back to a normal life again. Best wishes friend.

Cheetah


----------



## Ms. Peaches

Sorry to hear of your loss. You have been an inspiration to many, including someone close to me. I personally know the feeling of having your passion stripped away in a forceful manner. So my thoughts are with you. I hope some how you find away to return to your hobby.


----------



## Kriegan

TheNatural said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I got some big problems here, thats why I didn´t post any more pics in this thread.
> 
> As many of you know, here in Brazil is forbiden to keep Ts.
> I don´t know exactly what happened but the Brazilian Federal Police came into my house and took ALL my pets away. They told me that the FBI ask them to do so :8o .
> 
> Thats a pitty because I was one of the few lonely knights here in Brazil and I really love my Ts but as the law is stupid and blind here, theres noyhing I can do.
> 
> I will be prosecuted by the brazilian government and I risk to pay something like us$20.000,00 as a penalty.
> 
> SO, FROM NOW ON I WILL GIVE SOME TIPS TO MY BRAZILIAN FRIENDS, HELP THEM TO KEEP THEIR ENCLOSURES, TAKE PICS AND POST THE PICS HERE, EVERY TIME ITS POSSIBLE.


Wow I hadn't seen this before...what a nightmare! I can't believe keeping T's in your country is illegal, that's absurd! Hmm but what reasons would they have to do such thing? Is this a recent thing...perhaps to protect the local species? And I can't stop wondering why is the FBI in the middle of this, aren't local authorities the ones responsible of investigating and enforcing their own laws, and not americans from the other side of the pond:? Why would this be another country's intelligence dept. problem or business? Very odd IMO.

I don't condone breaking the law in any circumstances, but I'm so sorry to hear this. I admired all your beautiful set ups very much, you had the best T natural habitats I had ever seen, and grabbed some ideas from you. Every unique enclosure was very well planned, and excellently executed:worship:


----------



## Tegenaria

TheNatural said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I got some big problems here, thats why I didn´t post any more pics in this thread.
> 
> As many of you know, here in Brazil is forbiden to keep Ts.
> .


Well, I never knew that, its ridiculous! I would move to another country, bloody crazy!
 
Sorry to hear your news, it seems a lot of people out there still need educating about our 8 legged friends!
 


In the words of Mr Bumble ,The law is an ass!


----------



## _Nagash_

*Nooo!*

I am realy sorry for your losses!
In Norway we have the same laws about reptiles,and they realy suck!
Move to another country, and start collectiong again. Your enclosures was fantastic , and probably some of the most natural I have ever seen!

Good luck in the future! 

Greetings
Robin


----------



## Tcrazy

TheNatural said:


> Step by step...


on the top seam there what do you exactly call that... 
i go to the hardwear store to find it and no one knows what i am talking about.. i usually call it runners but is there a different word for that...


----------



## TheNatural

Tcrazy said:


> on the top seam there what do you exactly call that...
> i go to the hardwear store to find it and no one knows what i am talking about.. i usually call it runners but is there a different word for that...


Hi T crazy,

sorry man, I think Im not able to help you.
Here in Brazil we call it "U profile". but I have no clue what´s its name in english.


----------



## funnylori

I've seen that stuff somewhere. I am trying to find out exactly what it is... Some kind of weather stripping I am sure. 

I would try the hardware store again, but this time either look in weather stripping for doors and windows or storage stuff (for some reason I think it is to go with wire storage racks).

I did a google search for weatherstripping and found lots of results. Good luck!


----------



## TheNatural

I found 2 kinds os these "runners":







- the first one (1), plastic made found in a store specialized in plastic materials.
The piece is 4m long so you must cut it.

- the second (2) is made in alluminiun I found in a hidraulic store.
The piece is 3m long


Obs: I prefer the plastic one because its bigger and easy to fit the lid inside it


----------



## TheNatural

*Old Pics*

I found many old pics that werent pubblished, so i will post them from time to time


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola rosea with eggsac*


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola rosea with eggsac*


----------



## TheNatural

*The eggsac*


----------



## TheNatural

*Openning the eggsac*


----------



## TheNatural

*Openning the eggsac*


----------



## TheNatural

*Openning the eggsac*


----------



## TheNatural

*eggs with legs (leggs, hehehe)*


----------



## TheNatural

*incubator*


----------



## daniel s.

That's awesome man! They look so cute as babies.


----------



## TheNatural

*roach 1*

Hi guys, this are some pics of a specie of roach that I dont know the name, if any of you could help me to ID it. they were found in Brazil, São Paulo state.


----------



## TheNatural

*roach 2*


----------



## TheNatural

*roach*


----------



## Doezsha

Im not sure about the roaches,  but its good to see you around bro. oh and as for the eggs with legs, they are cute little guys oh so tiny.


----------



## TRON

How is it going man? Awesome pics, pets and enclosures as usual. :clap:


----------



## TheNatural

*Brachypelma boehmei*

Old spiders series, new pics of old spiders


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola sp "golden"*

Friends spiders series, hehehe

This a very nice specie of Grammostola, 2,5cm sling


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola sp "golden*


----------



## TheNatural

*Hybrid Lasiodora subcanens x parahybana*

This hybrid is very slow grower, it took 1 year to get 1,5cm and dont you forget its a Lasiodora genus member.


----------



## TheNatural

*Lasiodora klugi - 5cm*


----------



## TheNatural

*Lasiodora klugi - 5cm*

Friends spiders series


----------



## Arachnophilist

Great pics as always:clap: . good to see you posting.


----------



## Doezsha

nice pics bro, I love the Grammostola sp I want one or two in my collection.Keep up the good work with the pics


----------



## Vys

What's the current status of your Theraposidae-keeping in Brazil then? Impossible? : / Nice pictures of the past, anyways.


----------



## TheNatural

thanks guys, i will try to keep posting even if I dont have anymore Ts.
But I have some unpubblished old pics "in my pocket".  

Well Vys, its illegal down here, we´re trying to change the law but its not easy so for the moment if you want to keep Ts youre a criminal.
The strange thing is that lots of people Kill them and nobody complains about it.  
Conclusion: you can kill Ts but no take care of them.
Something smells bad with this idea. :?


----------



## TRON

Arachnophilist said:


> good to see you posting.


Indeed it is!!!
...Awesome little Grammostola sp.


----------



## TheNatural

TRON said:


> Indeed it is!!!
> ...Awesome little Grammostola sp.


thanks guys, they can break my legs but cant make me stop thinking


----------



## TheNatural

today I went to a VERY good friend´s house and helped him to set up some terrariuns, so we will post some "step by step" pics


----------



## TheNatural

plants


----------



## TheNatural

plants


----------



## TheNatural

plants


----------



## TheNatural

plants


----------



## TheNatural

plants


----------



## TheNatural

plants


----------



## TheNatural

plants


----------



## TheNatural

plants


----------



## TheNatural

terrarium -1- step by step

step 1- plan the space,  place the main object where it fits perfect the way you want (the vodka has beem used to clean the terraruim because we had no alchool, hehehehe)


----------



## TheNatural

terrarium -1- step by step

step 2-


----------



## TheNatural

terrarium -1- step by step

step 3- put some earth to make a 2 steps stair


----------



## TheNatural

terrarium -1- step by step

step 4-


----------



## TheNatural

terrarium -1- step by step

step 5- I put another (horizontal) wood to make a 3 steps stair


----------



## TheNatural

terrarium -1- step by step

step 6-


----------



## TheNatural

terrarium -1- step by step

step 7- lets put some plants.


----------



## TheNatural

terrarium -1- step by step

step 8-


----------



## TheNatural

terrarium -1- step by step

step 9-


----------



## TheNatural

terrarium -1- step by step

step 10-


----------



## TheNatural

terrarium -1- step by step

step 11- put some gravel because thats the place where you´re gone poor the water


----------



## TheNatural

terrarium -1- step by step

step 12-


----------



## TRON

Just beautiful! I went in the rainforest today and got some plants for my terrariums. I can´t recall were I saw you method for cleaning them   How do you prepare wild plants for the enclosures?


----------



## Anastasia

SWEET! is dat 'Smirnoff' emthy yet  
great job on terrarium :clap:


----------



## funnylori

Wonderful photo tutorial! Soon after I finish moving I will come back to this thread for inspiration when I set up planted enclosures for all of my bigger tarantulas.

I wish you the best. Hopefully the laws get changed down there and you can once again keep a such beautiful collection.


----------



## MacCleod

Very nice tutorial!
What kind of substrate do you use ?
It looks like potting soil, but is it ?


----------



## Tegenaria

cute leggs!


----------



## TheNatural

Thanks guys




MacCleod said:


> Very nice tutorial!
> What kind of substrate do you use ?
> It looks like potting soil, but is it ?


Yes it is, I mixed 2 kinds of potting soil, here they are called "vegetal soil" and "regular soil" :?


----------



## TheNatural

*Psalmopoeus irminia*






[/img]


----------



## TheNatural

*Psalmopoeus irminia*


----------



## TheNatural

*Psalmopoeus irminia*


----------



## P. Novak

Truely amazing as always! Do you get your wood and stuff from outside? How do you keep it from molding?


----------



## TheNatural

Novak said:


> Truely amazing as always! Do you get your wood and stuff from outside? How do you keep it from molding?


thanks novak, I use good wood, here in Brazil theres one called "aroeira", its like stone. You may also makle the bark boil in salted water* for 15 minutes and the salt will help to avoid mold, fungus ecc

*2 table spoon of salt x 1 liter of water,
remember that the salt will be very harmful for your plants, so if you use this method withs plants in the same enclusure, dont spray on the bark, because the salty water that comes down will kill the plants.


----------



## P. Novak

TheNatural said:


> thanks novak, I use good wood, here in Brazil theres one called "aroeira", its like stone. You may also makle the bark boil in salted water* for 15 minutes and the salt will help to avoid mold, fungus ecc
> 
> *2 table spoon of salt x 1 liter of water,
> remember that the salt will be very harmful for your plants, so if you use this method withs plants in the same enclusure, dont spray on the bark, because the salty water that comes down will kill the plants.


Oh thanks alot, I use to use plants, but I dont anymore so that shouldnt be a problem. THe salt wont hurt the Ts right? 

If I were to go back to plants, how do you clean those from all the nasties that are on them?


----------



## TheNatural

*Megaphobema robustum*

old spiders pic series


----------



## TheNatural

*Megaphobema robustum*


----------



## TheNatural

*inspiration series*

I always said that its very important to go out and watch the nature to learn how to make good natural enclosures, so Im posting some pics that show from where I took my inspiration... some examples....I hope them work as an inspiration for you as they did for me.

They are all good plants for terrariuns as they dont need much light


----------



## TheNatural

inspiration series 2


----------



## TheNatural

inspiration series 3


----------



## TheNatural

inspiration series 4


----------



## TheNatural

inspiration series 5


----------



## P. Novak

Gosh Brazil is very beautiful. It would be great to live, even just visit there. Very nice pics of course.


----------



## TheNatural

inspiration series 6


----------



## TheNatural

inspiration series 7


----------



## Banza

TheNatural said:


> terrarium -1- step by step
> 
> step 12-


The earth - where are you gathering black earth? Is this from forest or is this a special earth? :? 

Are spiders destroying your plants? I have place some plants to my parahybana's tanks, but next day the plants are excavated!


----------



## TheNatural

Banza said:


> The earth - where are you gathering black earth? Is this from forest or is this a special earth? :?
> 
> Are spiders destroying your plants? I have place some plants to my parahybana's tanks, but next day the plants are excavated!


Hi banza, no this is not a special earth, We bought it at the "garden store", its a  mix of 2 different kinds of potting soils.

Well Ts dig so, yes, sometimes they do some disorder with the plants, but never destroyed them.


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola iheringi*

friends pics series - 

Grammostola iheringi male - 20cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola iheringi*

male


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola iheringi*

male


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola iheringi*

female - 17cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola iheringi*

female


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola iheringi*

female


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola iheringi*

sling - 3cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola iheringi*

sling


----------



## C_Strike

i really like those slings, they look wicked


----------



## TheNatural

*Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi*

ling


----------



## TheNatural

*Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi*

juvenille


----------



## TheNatural

*Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi*

adult


----------



## KnK

*Hey Gui!!!!*

Huahahahah, hey man, after all you're come out from dust like a phonenix!! :worship: :clap: 

Ainda to meio lesado dakela porra ahusuhaush


----------



## Helio

Hey galhardo
Do u still have any Ts?Or these are old photos?


----------



## Doezsha

as always excellent pics bro:clap:


----------



## TheNatural

Helio said:


> Hey galhardo
> Do u still have any Ts?Or these are old photos?


No man, Im just posting old pics and friends Ts pics


----------



## TheNatural

PedrazzoliBR said:


> Huahahahah, hey man, after all you're come out from dust like a phonenix!! :worship: :clap:
> 
> Ainda to meio lesado dakela porra ahusuhaush


Heheheh, thanks Pedrazz


----------



## mitchell123

Hi can you name some of the plants youre using , i always visualized something like your tanks but was not really sure how to make it work , all your tanks look great btw.:clap:


----------



## TheNatural

mitchell123 said:


> Hi can you name some of the plants youre using , i always visualized something like your tanks but was not really sure how to make it work , all your tanks look great btw.:clap:



Hi mitchel

These are all good for a low light environment.

http://jornaldesites.net/frames/rd/rd.php?url=http://plantasdeinterior.com.sapo.pt/


----------



## TheNatural

*Psalmopoeus irminia male*


----------



## TheNatural

*Psalmopoeus irminia mating*


----------



## TheNatural

*Psalmopoeus irminia mating*


----------



## TheNatural

*Psalmopoeus irminia, close up*


----------



## TheNatural

*Psalmopoeus irminia mating*


----------



## TheNatural

*Psalmopoeus irminia mating*


----------



## Doezsha

As always great pics bro:clap:


----------



## davidmmx

Is common that one of them ( the female?? ) has the fangs so wide open??? I thought I was going to see a picture of an irminia eating other irminia. The male didn't use the hooks there, did he????

BTW I liked those pics


----------



## TheNatural

Thanks for the comments guys



davidmmx said:


> Is common that one of them ( the female?? ) has the fangs so wide open??? I thought I was going to see a picture of an irminia eating other irminia. The male didn't use the hooks there, did he????
> 
> BTW I liked those pics



Usually the female gets pretty angry and yes he did use the hooks


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola iheringi*

serie friends spiders


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola iheringi*


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola iheringi*


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola iheringi*


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola iheringi*


----------



## syndicate

great pictures!


----------



## TheNatural

hi man, thanks!


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola iheringi*


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola iheringi*


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola iheringi*


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola iheringi*


----------



## Arachnophilist

that shot 2 up is awesome!!! good job on that one.


----------



## hao

Nice pics man! Now i get some ideas to setup a natural tank. Thanks to you.


----------



## Doezsha

Your the man my brutha...As always  good work, and keep giving us the inspiration for  to create naturalistic habitats for our Ts...thus for making our Ts feel at home in their limited world... By the way awesome pics bro two thumbs up...:clap: :worship:


----------



## TRON

Doezsha said:


> Your the man my brutha...As always  good work, and keep giving us the inspiration for  to create naturalistic habitats for our Ts...thus for making our Ts feel at home in their limited world... By the way awesome pics bro two thumbs up...:clap: :worship:


Couldn´t agree more!!!!


----------



## xgrafcorex

good luck with the iheringi.    those are some nice looking spiders.  great pics as usual too! :clap:


----------



## bkkspider

Top thread, great collection.  Sorry to hear you had troubles!

Inspiring tanks man!


----------



## TheNatural

thanks guys, very nice to see your comments.


----------



## TheNatural

*Psalmopoeus irminia*


----------



## TheNatural

*Psalmopoeus irminia*


----------



## Doezsha

Looking good bro :clap:


----------



## Ms. Peaches

that first shot is very impressive..looks like you can just reach in there and touch it.


----------



## TheNatural

*Poecilotheria regalis*


----------



## TheNatural

*Poecilotheria regalis*


----------



## TheNatural

*Poecilotheria regalis*


----------



## Banza

nice regalis!


----------



## TheNatural

*Ephebopus murinus*


----------



## TheNatural

*Ephebopus murinus*


----------



## pinkzebra

Such clear, crisp, artistic photos of gorgeous spiders! I really enjoy looking at your pics. You've done an excellent job with the enclosures also. Thanks for sharing!

Jen


----------



## TheNatural

*Lasiodora klugi*


----------



## TheNatural

exkrhla said:


> Such clear, crisp, artistic photos of gorgeous spiders! I really enjoy looking at your pics. You've done an excellent job with the enclosures also. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Jen


Thanks Jen


----------



## TheNatural




----------



## P. Novak

Looks like you took that picture straight out of the wild. Very nice! 

Are all these pictures you've been posting old pictures, or did you get more Ts after that unfortunate incident?


----------



## TheNatural

Novak said:


> Looks like you took that picture straight out of the wild. Very nice! Are all these pictures you've been posting old pictures, or did you get more Ts after that unfortunate incident?


Thanks Paul, most are old pics but some are enclosures that im helping some friend to set-up


----------



## TheNatural

Desertic set up for a Pterinochilus murinus


----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## beer

your terrariums are just perfect

all of them looks very very natural

congratulations gui!


----------



## TheNatural

thanks beer.

i will post new pics of my friends´ terrariuns soon.


----------



## TheNatural

*Aphonopelma seemani*

Aphonopelma seemani, 10 cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Aphonopelma seemani*

A. seemani - 10cm


----------



## TheNatural

*Lasiodora klugi*


----------



## CedrikG

Good to see you back friend :worship:


----------



## Doezsha

looking good as usuial my brutha


----------



## TheNatural

CedrikG said:


> Good to see you back friend :worship:



Hi Cedrik, thanks, nice to be back also.


----------



## TheNatural

Doezsha said:


> looking good as usuial my brutha


Thanks Antoine


----------



## evil_educator

i would love to be one of your spiders.. nice terrariums!


----------



## Banza

TheNatural said:


> Aphonopelma seemani, 10 cm


What kind of plant it is on the picture?


----------



## P. Novak

Wow it's been awhile since I've looked at your thread.. Great pics and enclosures like always! :drool:


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov

Hi Guilierme!

Nice to see You, my friend!
All the good also!


----------



## ACR

My friend, incerely I miss you, good to see you back

Armando  :worship:


----------



## ACR

My friend, sincerely I miss you, good to see you back

Armando  :worship:


----------



## TheNatural

Hi guys, nice to see you arround, hehehe.
I will try to post more often but I didnt have any free time lately.

These are some pics that I took in a friends house some time ago.


----------



## TheNatural

*L klugi*


----------



## TheNatural

*E. murinus*


----------



## TheNatural

*E. murinus*


----------



## TheNatural

*N. chromatus*


----------



## TheNatural

*N. chromatus*


----------



## P. Novak

Terrific Ts, enclosures and pics like always! Keep them coming! :worship:


----------



## Calucifer

hi there guys. I was just wondering. Do you need to drain your enclosures? How?? Or why not?
thnx a lot


----------



## Doezsha

Awesome pics bro:clap: . you are a great interpretation, you have to post more :worship:


----------



## TheNatural

Calucifer said:


> hi there guys. I was just wondering. Do you need to drain your enclosures? How?? Or why not?
> thnx a lot


Thanks all for the coments

Calucifer, try to take a look at the begining of this thread.


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammostola rosea X Grammostola iheringi*


----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural

*Old pics series - B. smithi*

Brachypelma smithi - 5cm


----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural

*Chilobrachys huahini - 5cm*


----------



## TheNatural

*Vitalius vellutinus female 12cm*


----------



## TheNatural

*Lasiodora klugi*


----------



## TheNatural

*Ptrinochilus murinus*


----------



## Doezsha

as always awesome pics bro


----------



## Dumaw

very nice Ts and photos, these are those kinda things that the eyes dont get tired of

congrats man


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammsotola iheringi*


----------



## TheNatural




----------



## Neto

Amazing, great pics! :clap: 



"Abraço"


----------



## josh_cloud

*aewsome pics of an awesome collection!*

hi there, i just finished reading your thread. i think that you should write your book. then you'd be able to use the proceeds to either fight the law in your country that sucks or move to another country that'll let you do as you please. move to the u.s. and reestablish your collection and send the fbi a link to your new thread! i can't believe they went out of the country on such a petty issue!


----------



## ThistleWind

After surfing through all fifty pages of your thread, TheNatural, I can safely say that I am a huge fan of your creativity when it comes to natural housing for tarantulas. This weekend I plan on buying my first one, and it'll go into a normal plastic enclosure until I can make something better. Something like what you've shown us here. Thanks. 

By the way, I recommend writing your own book, man. It would give you a chance to make some money while sharing your awesome knowledge with everyone else. Also, it would help shed some light on Brazil's questionable ban on tarantulas for pets. Write a chapter on that and share your experience.


----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural

*T.blondi male*


----------



## TheNatural

*Nhandu sp*


----------



## Scourge

Great to see you on here again! Hope you've been busy writing that book


----------



## pato_chacoana

Nice to see you posting again Galhardo. I like your thread a lot and the way you make natural enclosures  
I hope everything is well with you.

Best regards,

Pato-


----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural

*bonsai terrarium 1*


----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural

*bonsai terraruim step 11*


----------



## TheNatural

*bonsai terrarium step 12*


----------



## TheNatural

*bonsai terrarium step 13*


----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural

*bonsai terrarium II done*


----------



## seanbond

your thread is the bomb diggity!!!
i was wondering when you were gonna post again, i need to learn how to set my tanks up as well as you.
thankx for posting and keep us updated!!!


----------



## TheNatural

seanbond said:


> your thread is the bomb diggity!!!
> i was wondering when you were gonna post again, i need to learn how to set my tanks up as well as you.
> thankx for posting and keep us updated!!!


Hi Seanbond, thanks.
I will post new pics soon.


----------



## SOAD

Freaking unbeliveable! LOL
These bonsai terrariums are so cool man!
Good to see you active again!
What is the sling in the picture?


----------



## TheNatural

Hi Soad, how are you man?
This is a Grammostola sp, maybe alticipes.

thanks for posting!


----------



## TheNatural

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## TheNatural

*Iridopelma sp.*


----------



## TheNatural

*Hybrid - Lasiodora parahybana x Lasiodora subcanens*

This little girl never got more than 5cm and its 5 years old now


----------



## seanbond

kewl pix!
we need more of those setup tutorials.


----------



## NPORFIRIO

Muito bonito os bichos, é bom ve lo de volta...


----------



## TheNatural

*unknown specie*

guys, take a look at this beauty... no flash and no photoshop in these pics, it is really like that..


pic is from a friend..


----------



## TheNatural

another pic from my friend

I need some help to ID this specie.... please!


----------



## pato_chacoana

Nice !! What genus could it be? Lasiodora genus maybe?


----------



## TheNatural

yes, maybe Lasiodora or maybe Acanthoscurria, thats what I guess


----------



## TheNatural

seanbond said:


> kewl pix!
> we need more of those setup tutorials.



I will make some new setup for a friend soon and I will make new tutorials! thanks Seanbond!


----------



## seanbond

wow, interesting t!
quite the color combo thats for sure. you never know whats in the jungle till it comes out.


----------



## TiberiuSahly

:} . Looks like a combination fo Lasiodora and lividum. What more could one ask for??? :worship:


----------



## TheNatural

TiberiuSahly said:


> :} . Looks like a combination fo Lasiodora and lividum. What more could one ask for??? :worship:


TiberiuSahly, I always dreamt about a T that was beautiful like a cobalt and active and display like a Lasiodora, so thats the one IMO.


----------



## pato_chacoana

Taking a look at a molt could at least determine the genus. Stridulating plumose setae and spermathecae shape will help. Very nice spider, what size is it? any info on distribution and habitat?

Cheers,
Pato


----------



## GoTerps

Cool spider.  Maybe the same one HERE??  Discussed some HERE.

Eric


----------



## TheNatural

Hi Erik, thanks for posting! Yes I guess its the same spider, looks a lot like it!!


----------



## TheNatural

*T blondi*


----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## seanbond

sick pik Nat!
looks like you were taking it in the amazon.


----------



## TheNatural

Thanks sean!!


----------



## TheNatural

*T blondi male*


----------



## TheNatural

*Citharischius crawshayi*


----------



## TheNatural

*Grammo sp*


----------



## Warren Bautista

BEAUTIFUL pics man!


----------



## Motorkar

TheNatural, I have whatched all of your pictures now and all I can say is that I enjoyed whatching all of the pictures, it pulled me in more and more with every page !

I am so sorry that you were cought, lost all spiders and will have a huge penalty for it. 

So you won't have any spider again? I really enjoy looking your natural enclosures and tutorials, I learned alot from them and about some things.

Best regards,


----------



## fartkowski

Amazing pictures.
Cool Grammostola sp


----------



## TheNatural

Motorkar said:


> TheNatural, I have whatched all of your pictures now and all I can say is that I enjoyed whatching all of the pictures, it pulled me in more and more with every page !
> 
> I am so sorry that you were cought, lost all spiders and will have a huge penalty for it.
> 
> So you won't have any spider again? I really enjoy looking your natural enclosures and tutorials, I learned alot from them and about some things.
> 
> Best regards,


Hi motorkar, thanks for the friendly words. Im very glad to know that my topic helps people someway.  
Yeah, no spiders for me! 

Thanks fartkowski, very nice pics in your thread too!


----------



## TheNatural

Mantis just born


----------



## hornydevil

All I can say is that I am still in awe of your creativity and ideas. After going through all 54 pages, I have nothing but admiration for your work! 
Many thanks for your tutorials as I am sure there are many out there who have learnt a lot from your postings!


----------



## JamS

The natural even with all the "problems" that flies faced, not discouraged ...
the hobby has to win with people like you
as already told her this album you learn a lot

congratulations:clap:


ps: my English is very bad


----------



## xiangzhi

TheNatural said:


> Thanks Scott, here goes the making off photo sequence..
> 
> 1- The original glass (55x25x35cm).
> 2- I added 2 glasses to isolate the water (45x12 + 12x12).
> 3- I chose the best disposition for the barks and added earth.
> 4- A stone to hide the glass.
> 5- Side view.
> 6- The gravel used as drain.
> 7- A small “waterfall”(the same as pic 3, now with plants).
> 8- the same as pic 4, now with plants.


Hey... May I know what kind of earth you using??? And how did you make the surface looks dark...


----------



## seanbond

best natural thread ever!
please update asap!


----------



## sharpfang

*That Cage Set-up Is*

Fantastic :clap: I got 2 up my Game  - Jason

P.S. My all-time favorite Movie is "The Natural".


----------



## liquidox311

Nice setup man. I also like the natural enclosures alot better. They are a little more work but they look nice. Are those real plants?


----------



## seanbond

we need a update on the best thread!


----------



## syndicate

TheNatural said:


>


ahh the real T.blondi!hehe


----------



## 2oCHEVYo0

Hey, I was looking through this AMAZING thread and got to wondering... How did you cut out a perfect chunk of forest and fit it so perfectly inside of a glass box :worship:... What tool did you use? You should, no you NEED to do a video of exactly how it is done good sir :drool: 

Nice T's by the way, they look healthier than me :clap:


----------



## Sundan

Hi, im just curious why you were creating hybrids ?


----------



## Hornets inverts

i love them, only thing i'd like to see would be some more plants towards the rear on the incline, a nice little ground cover would look amazing (not that your setups dont look amazing as it is). What substrate are you using?


----------



## TarantulaTyrant

These are amazing set ups you have put together! thanks for sharing
I'm new to the hobby but my main intentions to having a tarantula/small exotic pet is to have a really good looking natural look.. questions i have is that...how did you make yours look natural, did you use items from out doors? or is that even safe to use stuff from outdoors? or did you just go from time to time buying things from pet stores like (moss, plants, fake plants, rocks, logs..etc)? i would love some helpful tips on how i can start making mine look natural thanks


----------



## Zman181

TheNatural said:


> sling


This is one of the cutest slings I have ever seen.

Wow!  This thread is flawless.

:clap:


----------



## jbm150

How you know you have a good picture thread:  years after your last post, people still comment and ask questions!

Really is something else!


----------



## Austin S.

Miss this guy. Anyone know what happened? 

His natural set ups just astounded me.


----------

